# neue klasse:daemonenjager



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2008)

*IN UEBERARBEITUNG!*


Rassen:
Koennen von Nachtelfen und Blutelfen gespielt werden, Grund ist klar hoffe ich.

Ruesstungsverstand:Leder,Stoff

Waffengenaueres unten)Dolche, Einhandschwerter (beinde auch in  Nebenhand), Wurfwaffen 

Sie sind starke und verzweifelte Nahekampfer(besonders stark im List-Talentbaum),konnen gute Flaechenzauber (Feuerbrand, talente aus dem hoellenfeuerbaum) und haben heimtuckische fahigkeiten(Macht-baum)

List sind diejenigen, die ihre position zwar akzeptieren, jedoch sich scheuen die Demonen-Energie zu oft zu verwenden, und lassen ihre Gegner in einem Sturm aus herabsausenden Klingen untergehen, waehrend sie ihren Angriffen taenzelnd ausweichen.

Einige entfesseln das Teufelsfeuer, dass in ihnen schlummert und lassen von ihren Gegnern nur noch Asche uebrig.

Diejenigen, die entweder nach grosser Macht suchen oder verzweifelt Rache wollen, lassen ihre dunkle Seite frei und bringen ihre Opfer Quallvoll mit demonischen Energien.
Talente:
http://www.war-tools.com/t47860.html


sie sind dd in 3 formen:List-Talentbaum=White Dmg/Ausweichen & Parrieren,  kaempfen mit wenig Leben.
                                  Hoelenfeuer= Verbrennungen ,AoE, Zauber
                                  Macht=Kampf mit ein wenig Selbstheilung,mit vielen Vorteilen aber einigen Nachteilen (z.b kann schlechter geheilt werden)

Einige Fahigkeiten:
List
_Aufschlizen_ x Mana , nachster Angriff
Lasst das Ziel 10 sek lang um 200% Waffenschaden bluten,2 mal stapelbar
*anm. Eine der ersten Fahigkeiten, mittlere Manakosten mittlerer Schaden.*

_Wirbel_ x Mana, Instant, 2 Minute Abklingezeit
Fuegt z Schaden zu erhoht 5 sek lang euer Angriffstempo um 40%
*anm. h
Hohe Kosten,gut um die Fuehrung in schlechten Situationen zu kriegen*

_Starker Konter_ x Mana, Instant, 15 Sekunden Abklingezeit
Kann nur eingesetzt werden wenn ihr ausgewichen seid.
Fuegt Waffenschaden+z Schaden zu
*anm.gerinige Kosten, nicht sehr machtvoll*

_Flacher Schlag_ x Mana, Instant, 30 Sekunden Abklingezeit
Beteubt das Ziel fuer 2 sekunden, voll geskillt insgesamt 5 Sekunden Schweigen
*anm. Zum unterbrechen von Zaubern*

_Aura der schlange_ 
 Erhoht die Ausweichchance von Gruppenmitgliedern um 10%

Fahigkeiten durch talente:
Letzter Schlag
*anm. Kann manchmal ein Vorteil sein^^*

_Kraftiger Wurf_
*anm. gegen fliehende Ziele*

_Sturm aus Stahl_
*anm. Ultimate (Ultimativer Bombspass^^)*

Hoelenfeuer:

_Feuerbrand_:x Mana,Aktiver verbrauch
Aktivierungskosten klein, jedoch verbraucht es viel Mana im laufe der Zeit
Mittlerer Schaden gegen alle in der nahe befindende Ziele
*anm. groessere Reichweite,weniger Schaden
*
_Feuerbolzen_ x Mana, Reichweite 20 M, 2 Sekunden Zauberzeit
Fernkampfangriff,hoher Schaden
*anm. viel Mana viel Schaden, eine der ersten Fahigkeiten,Standardangriff
*

_Todliche umarmung_x Mana, 9 Sekunden lang kanalisierend 
Fuegt allen in der nahe befindlichen Feinden z Schaden alle 3 sek zu 
*anm.viel Schaden pro Tick kann aber unterbrochen werden*


_Beruhrung des Feuers_x Mana 1.5 Sekunden Zauberzeit
Fuegt z Schaden in 10 sek und schadet naheliegenden Feinden
*anm.Sehr hohe Kosten hoher Schaden auf Hauptziel,weniger auf Naheligende*

Talente


_Hoelenfeuerbrand_:
Wie Feuerbrand,jedoch weniger Reichweite und mehr Schaden

_feuerberserker_
Eigenschaden wird mit dem level erhoht.
Im pvp nicht zu empfehlen


Macht:

_Schmerzhafter stoss _x Mana nechter Angriff
Fuegt Waffenschaden + z zu und macht das Ziel 5 Sekunden lang um 40% langsamer
*anm.Hohe Kosten,nicht so hoher Schaden*


_Schmerzbolzen_ x Mana 1 sek zauberzeit
Mittlerer Schaden mittlere Kosten
*anm. Schneller und billiger als Feuer variante*


_In die Parallelwelt fliehen_ x Mana Instant
Macht euch unangreifbar,ihr konnt aber auch nicht angreifen oder zaubern
Gibt euch aus dem Kampf
*anm.nur zur Flucht*

_Klinge der Saeuberung _ x Mana Selbstbuff
Eure Nahkampfangriffe haben eine Chance ein Ziel, wenn es ein Daemon ist zu vefluchen und durch den Demonenjager erlittenen Schaden um 30% erhoht. Fluch haelt 10 Sekunden lang,wird bei einem Treffer erneuert. Dauer des Buffes 30 Minuten.
*anm. Billig ,Ausloesechance ca 10%*

_Mentales Eindringen_ x Mana, Kanalisierend
Macht das ziel 20 Sekunden lang handlungsunfahig
In den ersten 10 Sekunden lang kanalisierend, dann bleibt der Debuff. 
Bei Untoten,Demonen wirkungslos.
*anm. Cc wirkung gegen Humanoide, Wildtiere. Etwas teuer.*

_Hassvolle Vernichtung_x Mana,x Gesundheit 1 sek zauberzeit
Alle Demonen im Umkreis von 10 m werden 5 sek lang eingefroren und nach dem ablauf erleiden sie (Lvl 80) 8 k Schaden auf die Ziele geteilt
*vieeeel Schaden.ca 50 % Mana*

talente

_Blutige rache _:
Knockback-Effekt, interessant fuer PvP

_Den Deind konntrolieren _
Ein Kaempfer an euer Seite
Verbraucht eine Reagenz die um ca 50 s verkauft wird
alle 10 lvl kommt ein neuer Demon,die Reagenz wird teurer

_Das letzte Mittel:Methamopose _ 15 min abklingezeit
Ist etwa die Methamopose aus wc3
Schaden wirt zu Schattenschaden,Waffenschaden und Angriffskraft werden als Zaubermachtbonus gerechnet, erhoeht Resistenzen gegen alle Magieschulen

*Gleven*
Es KANN sein das die Idee schon wer hatte, aber ich persoehnlich hab sie noch nie gelesen.
Der Dh erhaelt in einem der ersten Klassenquests ein Werkzeug (find keinen Gescheiten Namen) womit er in seinem Startgebiet oder an einer Speziellen Schmiede in einer Hauptstadt ein bisher erbeutetes Schwert oder Dolch verschmelzen kann.
Es Funktioniert nur bei Gegenstaenden der Qualitaet Selten oder hoeher.
Dabei wird die Waffe zerstoert und daraus wird eine seelengebunde Gleve (verkaufswert 0 )
Dabei erhaelt man je nach lvl der Waffe 1 bis 10 + Punkte.
Durchdiese kann man den Schaden die Grundattribute oder die Schnelligkeit der Waffe erhoehen. Auf Waffen ab Stufe 20 kommen Schatten und Feuerschaden dazu, ab Lvl 60 Trefferwertung, kritische Trefferwertung und Waffenkunde.
Die Verschmelzung kann nicht mehr als einmal alle 24 Stunden Gewirkt werden



Klassenquest in bearbeitung


danke fuer das lesen und bitte nicht ueber rechtschreibung flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (15. Februar 2008)

kaum lesbar wegen formatfehler...

aber der Dämonenjäger wird sicher mal kommen.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2008)

ja sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab keine umlaute und mit grossschreibung dauert es noch langer(binn halt nicht soo schnell


----------



## Krytias (15. Februar 2008)

Mein respekt haste dafür daste dir soviel mühe gegeben hast und das du sozusagen ne eigene klasse entworfen hast ^^ ideen find ich auch top ^^ *daumen hoch*


----------



## Konradio (15. Februar 2008)

Wow, scheint ja echt aufwenidig gewesen zu sein. (Hatte da wer Langeweile??)
Find die Idee gut....


----------



## Donnerheil (15. Februar 2008)

Der Dämonenjäger kommt auch, bei Warhammer!


----------



## Minko (15. Februar 2008)

An den Namen (der Attacken) müsste Blizzard nochmal arbeiten aber sonst echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fettes +


----------



## Desputo (15. Februar 2008)

joa is ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klingt aber ein bissel nachm schurken der zaubern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (15. Februar 2008)

Ostern ist ja bald, also wünsche dir bitte ein halbes Kilo ä-, ü, und ö-Strichchen. ^^

^^ aber du sagtest ja nicht über Rechtschreibung flamen. also lass ich es mal.

So zum Thema, finde ich sehr schön, dass du dir die Mühe gegeben hast, so etwas zu entwerfen. Kann mir auch schon sehr viel darunter vorstellen.

Thumbs up!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. Februar 2008)

Schwachsinn²²

Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT


----------



## Gismor (15. Februar 2008)

bitte nächstes mal vorm posten alt f4 drücken, hab gehört das wirkt wunder!


----------



## skunkie (15. Februar 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.



Oh wie schön ist da denn, hab's mir ausgedruckt und eingerahmt. Ein dreifachhoch auf den Spezi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mannaroth (15. Februar 2008)

wie wäre es, einfach die manakosten für zauber hochzuschrauben, statt die manamenge zu begrenzen?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (15. Februar 2008)

also ich würde den Dämonen jäger oda Klingenmeister sehr begrüssen die sind voll cool^^
aber naja erstmal abwarten wie sich der dk bei wotlk spielen lässt erhoffe mir ja doch schon ordentlich was von dem xDD

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Demonenjäger gibt es bestimmt, Blizz hat ja gesagt das sie nich mehr Heldenklassen machen wollen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich toll das du dir so viel mühe gemacht hast!


----------



## Sûmy (15. Februar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> waffen:dolche,einhandschwerter,einhandaxte,alle 3 auch in nebenhand




Ehm n dämonenjäger und einhandäxte ? viel spaß


----------



## Groth (15. Februar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schwachsinn²²
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT




Wieso musst du Idiot blos in JEDEM Post immer flamen? Ich versteh es einfach nicht....


Ps. Nice Idee mit der neuen Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (15. Februar 2008)

du hast dir sicher viel mühe gegeben, aber es hapert noch ein bisschen. versuch mal dich ranzusetzen und es ein bisschen lesbarer zu machen, ich glaube dann triffst du auf mehr anerkennung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2008)

und ich mochte alle nochmal bitten,pls nehmt euch die zeit , und macht mal so etwas,das mit talenten:
hier


----------



## znow (15. Februar 2008)

Ignorier die Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man konnte auch trotz der Rechtschreibung alles verstehen und ich finde es sehr toll das du dir so viel Mühe gegeben hast.
Weiter so!


----------



## Hasal (15. Februar 2008)

Hab mal schnell überflogen und muss schon sagen, sind sehr sehr nette Ansätze vorhanden.


----------



## Zauberziege (15. Februar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schwachsinn²²
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT



Das ist das einzige wort auf englisch das er kann ^^


----------



## Arkoras (15. Februar 2008)

Sehr gute Idee, ich will die Waffen von den Wachen des Zirkels des Cenarius da tragen weil jedenfalls die Dämonenjäger von illidan haben die


----------



## Trunks89 (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss du net hier poosten sondern in vorschlag forum bei wow


----------



## Seryma (16. Februar 2008)

hört sich für mich eher nach ner mischung aus Magier, Hexenmeister, Jäger und Schurke an...

Zwei Dolche, Dämonenjäger werden sich bestimmt verstohlen machen können...

Magier: Flächenzauber

Hexenmeister: Feuerbrand, Schattenbrand

Jäger: Dämonen*JÄGER*.... 


wird meines erarchtesn frühstens in 2 jahren - wenn überhaupt - rauskommen...


----------



## Acho (16. Februar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schwachsinn²²
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT





Da macht sich jemand solch mühe und scheiss egal ob jetz Rechtschreibfehler oder nicht,mann kann es verstehen.

Solche Komentare kannste dir das nächste mal sparen ok! Son Blödsinn brauch hier keiner!

Zum Thread: Find die Idee NICE,wer das Buffed Magazin gelesen hat wird gesehen haben das der Dämonenjäger evtl. kommen wird.Vielleicht nicht so wie er gelistet hat aber kommt bestimmt.


MfG
Acho


----------



## BaLR0g (16. Februar 2008)

Okay du hast dir Mühe gegeben und dich wahrscheinlich einige Stunden bis Tage damit befasst, aber mal ganz ehrlich... *Pass mal besser in der Schule auf - dein Deutsch ist grauenhaft!*

Naja sonst, wie gesagt, sieht das Ganze nach viel Mühe aus, deshalb gibts von mir ein dickes Lob dafür, aber nehm dir meine Worte mal zu Herzen.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2008)

sehr schön, weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escafur (16. Februar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...welche die in den jahren schwerer kampfe und jagd auf das boese ganz *HART* geworden sind...



naja klingt ein wenig unglaubwürdig aber ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn die Metamorphose so stark wird, wie in Warcraft 3, dann haben wir ein dickes balance problem^^
Wenn also Metamorphose dann sollten die Dämonenjäger entweder kürzer gemorpht sein oder nicht so viel Schaden machen.

Es soll ja auch zerstörbare Gebäude geben und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, konnte der gemorphte DH (Demon Hunter) in Wc3 (Warcract 3) mehrere Gebäude gleichzeitig angreifen! Wir dürfen sicher gespannt sein was Blizzard sich dazu einfallen lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eroberer_Dânîel (16. Februar 2008)

Also an Alle habe nicht alles gelesen aber es werden alle Warcraft3 spielen mit Helden aus dem Spiel versorgt daher keine Gedanken machen Todesritter Und Erzdruide sind ja schon da folgen bestimmt auch bald Blademaster Scharfseher darein gehört Thrall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und auch der DämonenJäger wie es Illidan ist/war 

MfG Eroberer Dânîel


----------



## Escafur (16. Februar 2008)

Eroberer_Dânîel schrieb:


> Also an Alle habe nicht alles gelesen aber es werden alle Warcraft3 spielen mit Helden aus dem Spiel versorgt daher keine Gedanken machen Todesritter Und Erzdruide sind ja schon da folgen bestimmt auch bald Blademaster Scharfseher darein gehört Thrall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann müsste der Paladin auch eine Heldenklasse sein find ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Februar 2008)

Habe die ersten Sätze gelesen und muss sagen:

Nicht so gut formuliert von der Satzgestaltung her.

Aber informativ auf jeden Fall.
Klar wird der Dämonenjäger IRGENDWANN kommen, wie der Todesritter auch IRGENDWANN kommt...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Februar 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Okay du hast dir Mühe gegeben und dich wahrscheinlich einige Stunden bis Tage damit befasst, aber mal ganz ehrlich... *Pass mal besser in der Schule auf - dein Deutsch ist grauenhaft!*
> 
> Naja sonst, wie gesagt, sieht das Ganze nach viel Mühe aus, deshalb gibts von mir ein dickes Lob dafür, aber nehm dir meine Worte mal zu Herzen.



es gibt leute mit "legastenie" , ich auch und dann sollte man nicht drüber rumflamen, also halt die klappe

ps, super arbei , großes lob !!


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2008)

kann jemand flt. noch ein paar fahigkeiten hinzufuegen?


----------



## schmiedemeister (16. Februar 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> aber der Dämonenjäger wird sicher mal kommen.



denke ich nicht...


----------



## Bluffy (16. Februar 2008)

Erstmal muss ich sagen das Dein Post Top ist; *respekt!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mich mit sowas selbst auchmal beschäftigt, aber ne Klasse neutral zu gestalten ohne Vorteile daraus zu ziehen hab ich nie geschafft^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an alle die diesen Klassen-Post kritisieren, setzt euch mal hin und macht euch selbst gedanken und übertrefft das hier!!!!!

Wer es schafft diesen Klassen Vorschlag zu toppen den werde ich respektieren... alle anderen sind Kacknoob-Rofler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluffy (16. Februar 2008)

@Neque neque, Du hast recht, ich weiss wovon Du sprichst, aber es gibt genug Gimps die meinen andere zu kritisieren was die Rechtschreibung angeht... lass sie labern, das sind leute die es bei ner Frau nicht bringen und sich nur hier wichtig tun können um ihr Ego zu stärken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatopeck (16. Februar 2008)

Dickes Lob für die Mühe , sind ein paar recht nette Denkansätze dabei .
*Daumenhoch*


----------



## Mirdoìl (16. Februar 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht... war sicher sehr viel Arbeit....



Ps: ps gibt es nicht...


----------



## Scarloc. (16. Februar 2008)

Escafur schrieb:


> naja klingt ein wenig unglaubwürdig aber ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt wohl mit dem Balance problem, wär schon bitter wenn sich son Troll in nen bösen großes schwarzes viech verwandelt und in nem abstand von ca 1 seks instant shadowbolts ohne manakosten raushaut.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber falls der Dämonenjäger kommt, kommt auch der Bergkönig denk ich, und da haben wir das gleiche Problem mit seinem Avatar ^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2008)

ich ahe es mit diesem hilfsmittel gemacht:www.war-tools.com
(die talente)


----------



## Moronic (17. Februar 2008)

Ich will auch ne neue Klasse:

Leider viel mir kein passender name dazu, aber euch gelingt dies sicherlich ^^

Die Klasse kann nur Bierflaschen und Zigaretten tragen, hat von beginn an ein Mount das sich _Couch_ nennt und hat folgende Fähigkeiten:

Zurücksetzten:
Manaverbrauch: 25
Abklingzeit: 15 Minuten
Wirkunger anvisierte Charakter verliert alle Gegenstände und wird wieder auf Level 1 gesetzt.


Fluch der Verlassenen:
Manaverbrauch: 500
Abklingzeit: 5 Minuten
Wirkung: Das anvisierte Ziel wird schlagartig von seinen Lebenspartner verlassen, desweiteren besteht eine 70%ige Chance dass das betroffenen Ziel seinen Job und den Zugriff auf sämtliche in seinem Besitz befindlichen Kontenzugänge verliert.


Segen der Erkenntnis:
Manaverbrauch: 125
Abklingzeit: 5 Minuten
Wirkung: Ziele die von Fluch der Verlassenen betroffen sind werden mit 50 IQ Punkten gesegnet damit sie auch verstehen was gerade um sie herum geschieht. Zudem wird zeitgleich ein Video im DivX Format vom geschehenem bei Youtube hochgeladen.


_Sorry, mir war langweilig..._


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne neue Klasse:
> 
> Leider viel mir kein passender name dazu, aber euch gelingt dies sicherlich ^^
> 
> ...


jaja das ist wirklich ne gescheite antwort also kannt du gleich die talente dazu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (21. Februar 2008)

Die Zauber gibts teilweise schon (Höllenfeuer z.B.) müssten also anders benannt werden ansonsten nette Idee! Dafür gibts n Daumen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (21. Februar 2008)

Dämonenjäger jaja...und was soll als nächstes kommen? Space Marines? dann Eldar? oO glaub du hast das falsche Spiel erwischt oder probierst du gerade 2 verschiedene zu kombienieren? Lass es lieber ^^ Das mit den Talenten is nice aber überleg dir einen anderen Namen für die Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blezzed (21. Februar 2008)

man könnte ja wegen der manabegrenzung vllt ne art manaleech als passivfertigkeit einbauen ausserdem würden , falls es ihn  je geben wird, die typischen dämonenjägerwaffen dazugehören (vom style her wie die twin blades of azzinoth)


----------



## Gumbie (21. Februar 2008)

war dir langweilig?^^
naja ich finds geil gemacht

TOP


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2008)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Dämonenjäger jaja...und was soll als nächstes kommen? Space Marines? dann Eldar? oO glaub du hast das falsche Spiel erwischt oder probierst du gerade 2 verschiedene zu kombienieren? Lass es lieber ^^ Das mit den Talenten is nice aber überleg dir einen anderen Namen für die Klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nie wc3 gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RothN (21. Februar 2008)

Die neue Rechtschreibung ist das wohl nicht grade!^^...


----------



## kingkryzon (22. Februar 2008)

super idee aber ein klingenmeister wär auch cool^^


----------



## derbolzer (22. Februar 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen das war kein 2Min Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also DAUMEN HOCH ! ich wurde es ja mal an blizz schicken evt Melden sie sich ja oder ins wow forum 


http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?forumId=11123

das ist das Offiziele Forum Von Blizz fur Vorschlage rund um WOW 

evt ist da der Post besser wie hir 

Gruss Bolzer


PS: fehler sind mit absicht drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (22. Februar 2008)

Immun gegen schatten und heiligschaden? bitte nur 70 resistenzpunkte, weil immunität gegen ein element wird es NIEMALS geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten wirklich nich schlecht =D


----------



## dragon1 (22. Februar 2008)

sry kann bitte das wer ins wow forschlagsforum posten, kann mich nicht anmelden da ich eingegeben habe das ich 11 bin


----------



## Thí (22. Februar 2008)

Du hast viel langeweile oder?


----------



## dragon1 (26. Februar 2008)

Quests:
lvl10:
die kunst des kampfes
1.geht zu x in der hauptstadt des volkes
2.sucht c in der hoele der zerstoerers.auf dem weg sind monster der stufe 8-11(muskelprotz der venure company z.b.)
3.toetet den anfuehrer von ihnen.belohnung:beidhandigkeit,krigsgleve des bezwingers(sry hab sie zu schnell gemacht)

lvl 16:
ruf der zerstorung
1.totet w und ihr erhaltet [koder fur flammlinge]
2.setzt diesen ein um einen zu beschworen und folgt ihm
3.der flammling bleibt stehen.plotzlich wird er zu einem flammeneleementar den ihr bekampfen musst.
ihr erhaltet flammenbrand

lvl20:
bedrohung aus dem nether:
1.sucht anzeichen von den eindringenden daemonen(man muss ein monster  finden,z.b eine teufelswache)
2.bringt z die besudelte schriftrolle. der weg ist sehr schwer.ihr erhaltet die fahigkeit in die parallelwelt fliehen
3. pullt c zu einer gruppe euer mit kampfer(npc`s) und macht in die parallelwelt fliehen

was ist der nachste level auf dem man einen klassen-q kriegt?


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (26. Februar 2008)

Escafur schrieb:


> dann müsste der Paladin auch eine Heldenklasse sein find ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19254


----------



## Magicnorris (26. Februar 2008)

posts ins offizielle forum.. vielleicht bekommst blue.^^


----------



## Schamll (27. Februar 2008)

super gemacht daumen hoch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde aber die trolle rausnehmen die passen da net dazu da würden untote besser reinpassen finde ich oder überhaupt nur blutelfen


----------



## Thoryia (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blödsinn, von wegen er hat sich die Arbeit gemacht... das Thema wurde schon zig mal im offiziellem WOW Forum besprochen, mit etlichen richtigen Ideen. da hat er sich die Idee nur her geklaut.

Hier einige der unzähligen Links von wow-europe zum Deamon Hunter:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...44450&sid=3

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...17513&sid=3

Dort steht alles besser durchdacht, und vor allem in richtigem DEUTSCH.

Anstatt alles im schlechtesten deutsch hier rein zu posten hätte er lieber die Zeit mit Schulbüchern verbringen sollen.

Zum Thema selber, Seitens Blizzard wird wohl im Moment nix unternommen, das auf eine Einführung dieser Heldenklasse hindeutet, allerdings wird auch nix dementiert.

Das gibt Hoffnung für die Zukunft, denn ich würde auch gerne einen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings sollte er wenn dann auch wirklich Aussehn wie ein Deamon Hunter und sich auch so spielen, also zb. zwingend blind und mit Augenbinde, sowie als Waffe NUR die Gleve!

Ideen gibts auf dem WoW Forum genug, wer will kann ja da zu beitragen. Je mehr da schreiben, umso eher liest es doch ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter und es kommt in die engere Wahl.


----------



## EvilStorm (29. Februar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schwachsinn²²
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT



Och... Hosen voll? Muss Mama dich wickeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anstatt nur son BuLLSHiT zu schreiben wie schon oben aufgelistet, kannst du uns doch bestimmt sagen, was du an dem schwachsinnig findest.
Naja.. ich glaube dieser Text ist nur entstanden durch die blödheit eines Menschen der seit heute schreiben kann.

Zum Thema: Ich finds eigentlich sehr nice, nur man muss noch das Stein-Schere-Papier System bedenken.
Wenn er einfach alle Klasse in einem Duell besiegt, aufm BG nie down geht, ist er einfach viel zu OVERPOWER... Am Schluss hat jeder so einen Dämonenjäger.
Ausserdem musst du aufpassen... Anscheinend kommt Blizz manchmal hier rein und stehlen Ideen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse!!!
Evil


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Februar 2008)

Donnerheil schrieb:


> Der Dämonenjäger kommt auch, bei Warhammer!



Nö. dass ist der Hexenjäger!


----------



## Der echte Khronos (29. Februar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also ich habe mir gedacht welche klasse ich wohl gerne hatte.
> da es schon seit wc3 mein favorit war habe ich mir was ausgedacht.
> also:
> zuerst die geschichte:
> ...


*


Außerdem wird die nächste Heldenklasse bestimmt Blademaster werden.*


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. Februar 2008)

/sign

stell das unter das Ideen forum bei blizzard und hoff einen blue post von denen!

ABER:

Bevor du dies tust, märtz die restlichen Rechtschreibfehler aus oder lass sie von einem Kumpel oder so kontrollieren!

MfG


----------



## Hulkstar (29. Februar 2008)

hab mir mal die talente angeschaut.
muss sagen die grunidee is verdammt gut.
aber wenn ich sehe wie viel der schaden prozentual erhöt wird...

da musst deine neue klasse noch nen bissel "nerfen", auch wenns ne heldenklasse wird.

und da sie nicht mit WotLK kommen wird wird sie mindestens bis lvl 80 gespielt werden^^
also, vll könntest den talenbaum ( wenn das möglich ist ) ja noch um 1-2 stufen wieter nach unten fortsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lantana28 (29. Februar 2008)

Hi leutz,

also allg. auf Heldenklassen: denke ich werden sie die Heldenbezeichnungen aus Wc3 nutzen. 
Heißt Demonhunter, Blademaster, Bloodmage, Farsear, Deathknight.... etc
bin aber so ziehmlich gespannt inwiefern sie das umsetzen.


@Topic: Dein Vorschlag gefällt mir gut, bis auf 2Kleinigkeiten. 
Einmal mit dem Manamaximum andererseits das sie Dolche und Schwerter nutzen können; Gleven dürfen es schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das Ultimate sollte auch zur Verfügung stehen, ohne Skillpunkt auszugeben. Sollte dafür aber ne Relativ hohe abk haben.


mfg Lantanah, Lothar


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*jaja habe es erst herausgefunden als mir ein netter user geholfen hat und es in offi forum reingepostet hat
und als antwort der link kamm
und:einfach klappe halten 
meines mit den anderen zu vergleichen ist ok,aber zu sagen das ich sie geklaut(!) habe ist  DUMM, also wenn du lesen konntest haettest du gemerkt das sie ganz anders ist
und so gut sind die auch nicht!*


----------



## moorhuhnxx (1. März 2008)

da hat sich mal jemand mehr mühe mit den fähigkeiten gemacht^^ das ist alles noch nicht balacend und so.
auch die vielen rechtschreib fehler. aberw enn mann das ausser acht lässt ganz nette idee.
fände aberr eine aoe für shadow priester viel viel besser kann ja so ähnlich sein wie arkane explosion/schaden) vom mage nur mit so ca. 5 oder 10 sek abklinzeit


----------



## T1T4N (1. März 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne neue Klasse:
> 
> Leider viel mir kein passender name dazu, aber euch gelingt dies sicherlich ^^
> 
> ...



Ein Vorschlag für diese KLasse hmm Al Bundy aber da fehlt noch Aura der Hand in der Hose ^^


Zum TE sehr toll gemacht steckt viel Arbeit drin und die Rechtschreibung ist auch egal und die sich darüber aufregen können es auch nicht richtig Satzzeichen gehören auch dazu.


----------



## Hyperrogue (3. März 2008)

also echt gut gemacht, gute ideen.

aber will wissen wieviel dmg ein blademaster nach deiner art ohne die talentskillungen so mit schwertfähigkeiten mach. weil wenn er gleich viel dmg wie ein schurke oder so macht, wird der blademaster mit deinen echt vielen talenten, die den schaden prozentuerlich erhöhen, total imba.


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2008)

Hyperrogue schrieb:


> also echt gut gemacht, gute ideen.
> 
> aber will wissen wieviel dmg ein blademaster nach deiner art ohne die talentskillungen so mit schwertfähigkeiten mach. weil wenn er gleich viel dmg wie ein schurke oder so macht, wird der blademaster mit deinen echt vielen talenten, die den schaden prozentuerlich erhöhen, total imba.


am anfang sind seine fahigkeiten naturlich viel schwacher.
nacher wird er halt aussuchen auf welche art er mehr schaden macht


----------



## Gothavision (3. März 2008)

Verdammt geil die idee^^
da haste dir ja echt zeit genommen und is ja auch was cooles bei rausgekommen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
echt nice


----------



## Woodspirit (3. März 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> stell das unter das Ideen forum bei blizzard und hoff einen blue post von denen!
> 
> ...



Ehem...vielleicht fängst Du bei Deinen Beiträgen mal an...

Zum Thema:

Gute Idee, ich würde diese Klasse echt bevorzugen.


----------



## dragon1 (5. März 2008)

ich habe noch eine idee bezueglich der gleven:
man kann ja so etwas machen das sie aus normalen schwertern und dolchen diese schmieden,z.b geht das einmal pro lvl machen und aus einigen der bonusen (2bew,1ausweichwertung) aussuchen.dann sehen die waffen aus wie gleven und sind (wenn sie es noch nicht waren) seelengebunden.


----------



## Thoryia (19. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine idee bezueglich der gleven:
> man kann ja so etwas machen das sie aus normalen schwertern und dolchen diese schmieden,z.b geht das einmal pro lvl machen und aus einigen der bonusen (2bew,1ausweichwertung) aussuchen.dann sehen die waffen aus wie gleven und sind (wenn sie es noch nicht waren) seelengebunden.


ACH, du hast da also eine tolle Idee zu den gleven, und das hast dir auch wieder gaaaaaaaaaanz alleine ausgedacht?

MAN auch das mit den Gleven die aus anderen Waffen geschmiedet werden stand im WoW Forum, lass doch mal einfach das Ideen klaun sein.


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. März 2008)

öhm in parallelwelt fliehen??

öhm bg? leicht imba?? meine bubble is schon manchmal ganz geil aber das?? wa^^


----------



## Badomen (22. März 2008)

erinnert mich stark an die Idee eines Kampfmagiers
find ich sehr interessant

allerdings wird sowas ja schon teils vom Vergelterpaladin und Schamanen abgedeckt..


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (22. März 2008)

Ab "The Emeradl Dream" (der Smaragdgrüne Traum) soll auch irgendwie der Archdruid (Erzdruide) kommen

und zum thread: Echt Klasse Idee und Textzusammenstellung etc. .. stell das ma in da ideenforum bei Blizzard, und hoffe auf n bluepost^^ 

jetz hab ich voll lust n dämonenjäger zu zockn >.<


----------



## Elrigh (22. März 2008)

Erst mal großen Respekt vor der Mühe, die Du Dir gemacht hast. Ich hab knapp 14 Jahre lang für Pen&Paper Rollenspiele Abenteuer, Regeln, Hintergrundinfos, NPCs und Klassen ausgearbeitet und weiß deshalb, was für ein Heidenaufwand so was ist und wie viel Kreativität man dafür aufbringen muss.

Stör Dich deshalb nicht an Leuten, denen es nicht gefällt, oder die es ausbuhen, das sind meist die Typen, deren Kreativität nur für solche Charakternamen wie "Soßenbinder" oder "Krautsalat" reicht.

Generell ist die Klasse des Dämonenjägers durchaus denkbar in WOW, jedoch habe ich meine Zweifel, dass er neben den Paladinen bestehen könnte. Da mit Patch 2.4 ENDLICH auch der letzte Heiligspruch der Paladine gegen Dämonen wirksam wird, dürften die wohl die erste Wahl im Kampf gegen Dämonen und halt auch Untote bleiben.

Der Dämonenjäger selbst wurde im offiziellen Forum schon heiß diskutiert: 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...48479&sid=3

Um ihn individuell zu gestalten, fehlen ihm aber bisher sowohl im offiziellen Forum als auch in deiner Ideenausarbeiten der "Clou", jene einmalige Sache, die eine Klasse von einer ähnlichen Klasse unterscheidet.

Vielleicht fällt Dir aber noch was dazu ein =)


----------



## Lorya (22. März 2008)

gefällt mir. sehr schön =) sollte echt kommen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> ACH, du hast da also eine tolle Idee zu den gleven, und das hast dir auch wieder gaaaaaaaaaanz alleine ausgedacht?
> 
> MAN auch das mit den Gleven die aus anderen Waffen geschmiedet werden stand im WoW Forum, lass doch mal einfach das Ideen klaun sein.


gelesen hab ich nur den anfang,dann fands ich langweilig und lies es sein 
@in die parralelwelt fliehen.
lieber doch nur 4 sek,(+agrorreset)


----------



## Thoryia (22. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gelesen hab ich nur den anfang,dann fands ich langweilig und lies es sein
> @in die parralelwelt fliehen.
> lieber doch nur 4 sek,(+agrorreset)


Hättest mal lieber etwas mehr gelesen da, dann wär Dir und dem Rest hier aufgefallen, das die Idee durchdachter ist.
Aber Du hälst es eben wie die Asiatischen Autobauer, lieber paar Bilder schiessen und bissel rumdocktorn und schwupps, steht eine Mercedes Kopie da. Lange nicht wie das Original, aber alle bewundern dich für deinen "Erfindergeist".


----------



## Katze (22. März 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schwachsinn²²
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT


lol du kiddy :O echt laecherlich muss ich so nebenbei sagen!
oder wie du es sagen wuerdest : laecherlich²²  xD


----------



## MacJunkie79 (22. März 2008)

Wieso Trolle?


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Wieso Trolle?


weil ich dumm war als ich das geschrieben habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hatte aber 0 ahnenung wen noch und 
@Thoryia musst du mich zuflammen?
wenn du das andere mehr magst,schau es dir doch an und geh aus diesem thread.
oder mach was besseres als ich
/edith
habe den 1 sten post ueberarbeitet
(neue fahigkeiten + neue anmerkungen)


----------



## Thoryia (22. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weil ich dumm war als ich das geschrieben habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, ich muss Dich nicht zuflammen, bin ja kein Pyromane. Und in welchen Thread ich geh oder nicht, das lass mal meine Sorge sein. Bist ja nicht Threat Eigentümer. Du rührst mich echt zu Tränen mit deiner Schreiberei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Nein, ich muss Dich nicht zuflammen, bin ja kein Pyromane. Und in welchen Thread ich geh oder nicht, das lass mal meine Sorge sein. Bist ja nicht Threat Eigentümer. Du rührst mich echt zu Tränen mit deiner Schreiberei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


k und nun lasse mich bitte in ruhe.
und..ne es ist einfach zeitverschwendung mit solchen wie dir zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (22. März 2008)

Das glaub ich Dir gerne, schon alleine vor dem Hintergrund deiner akutem Schreibschwäche. Aber da ich grad von spreche, mir ist aufgefallen, das Deine Texte jetzt nicht mehr so 90% Fehlerbehaftet sind. Was ist passiert? Nachhilfe Lehrer, oder lässt Du deine Posts jetzt immer vorher bei www.duden.de durchlaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das glaub ich Dir gerne, schon alleine vor dem Hintergrund deiner akutem Schreibschwäche. Aber da ich grad von spreche, mir ist aufgefallen, das Deine Texte jetzt nicht mehr so 90% Fehlerbehaftet sind. Was ist passiert? Nachhilfe Lehrer, oder lässt Du deine Posts jetzt immer vorher bei www.duden.de durchlaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie ich mal im forum gelesen habe
*handflache trifft stirn critisch*


----------



## Thoryia (22. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie ich mal im forum gelesen habe
> *handflache trifft stirn critisch*


Ich glaube, in Deinem Fall traf sie wohl einige male zu oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (22. März 2008)

ich find den dämonenjäger in der form noch etwas overpowered und glaub im pvp wär der die neue imba schurken ablöse... xD


----------



## Blezzed (22. März 2008)

chillt ma euern kopp


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich glaube, in Deinem Fall traf sie wohl einige male zu oft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*bam,bam ,bam ,bam ,bam**mit dem kopf gegen wand schlag* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin nervlich am ende,deinentwegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja wieso meldest du dich nicht bei dem forum an:www.ichbineinklugscheisserundnerfedragon1.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oh den gibt es noch nicht.zeit fuer dich ihn zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/start krieg modus./ziel=Thoryia./boese werden
link: nimm das!


----------



## Zwergenmann (22. März 2008)

deamonhunter ftw^^


----------



## Devilyn (22. März 2008)

is doch eigentlich nur n mix aus hexer und schurke^^

also n getuneder schurke xD

naja wems gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assul (22. März 2008)

Die Talente sind nich ganz mein Geschmack, da sie zu schwach sind, aber von der Idee her find ich nen Dämonenjäger als Klasse, klasse !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## downblaxx (23. März 2008)

schickt mal an Blizzard. Vielleicht bauen sie eines tages in einen Patch ein oder Addon. Wer weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (23. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *bam,bam ,bam ,bam ,bam**mit dem kopf gegen wand schlag*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm, der heul Link passt doch wohl vieeeel besser bei dir, oder hast den Sinn nicht verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Öhm, der heul Link passt doch wohl vieeeel besser bei dir, oder hast den Sinn nicht verstanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das mit dummes kind passt aber eher zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metatrom (25. März 2008)

ich würde ja noch als Rasse Untote rein nehmen würde auch sehr gut passen.^^


----------



## Shênya (25. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das mit dummes kind passt aber eher zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey DK oder auch BK (dummes Kind, Blödes Kind) is mein Spruch *grml* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2008)

Metatrom schrieb:


> ich würde ja noch als Rasse Untote rein nehmen würde auch sehr gut passen.^^


grund?


----------



## Birnenmus (29. März 2008)

sehr gut umgesetzt deine idee ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannst es ja an Blizz schicken ... vllt hast du Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodbone (29. März 2008)

Daumen hoch hast dir ne menge Mühe gemacht und ich finde deine Idee einfach nur super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (2. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das mit dummes kind passt aber eher zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil Du mich kennst und weisst wie alt ich bin...aha! Lass deine Legasthenie therapieren, aber ist ja schon besser geworden. Und nach wie vor, alle Interessierten an dem Thema schaut weiter oben meine Links zu wow-europe.com da hatter die Idee geklaut, da steht alles viel durchdachter und vor allem LESERLICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavvy (2. April 2008)

also ich finds klasse blizz soll sich mal überlegen den statt dem barden rauszubringen xD
prob is nur das des nen bissel blöd kommt wenn im wald von elwynn ein stufe 1 dämonenjäger rumhängt....
verliert für mich son bisschen die glaubwürdigkeit (genau wie hexenMEISTER auf stufe 1^^)


----------



## xinaro (2. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> grund?



rache gegen brennende legion vllt...


----------



## Ingfra (3. April 2008)

Ist sehr schwierig zu lesen...
Aber trotzdem: Großes Lob, gut augedacht^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Weil Du mich kennst und weisst wie alt ich bin...aha! Lass deine Legasthenie therapieren, aber ist ja schon besser geworden. Und nach wie vor, alle Interessierten an dem Thema schaut weiter oben meine Links zu wow-europe.com da hatter die Idee geklaut, da steht alles viel durchdachter und vor allem LESERLICH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich geb` mich nicht geschlagen.
dummheit =du
inteligenz&#8800;du
kind?ich meinte kiddie


----------



## Genomchen (3. April 2008)

Also gaaaannzz ehrlich, wenn man hier nen Preis verleihen dürfte, ich würd dir einen geben. Ernsthaft.
Ich fand die Idee eh schon geil, aber als ich dann auf den Talentbaum geklickt hab dachte ich mir geil und süüüß^^ Du hast dir echt sorgfältig Mühe gegeben und das muss man echt loben. Echt interessanter Three und vor allem interessante durchdachte Fähigkeiten. Schreib das mal in ein offizielles Forum, vlt wird es ja in abgewandelter Form übernommen^^


----------



## Thoryia (3. April 2008)

Das traut er sich nicht, da würde es eher als hier auffallen, das die Idee schlicht geklaut ist.


----------



## Shênya (3. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das traut er sich nicht, da würde es eher als hier auffallen, das die Idee schlicht geklaut ist.



heutzutage is doch eh alles geklaut.. wahrscheinlich hatten die Römer diese Idee schon zu Zeiten von Christus.. *blubb*

Neidisch?


----------



## Thoryia (3. April 2008)

Worauf? Das er in einem furchtbaren deutsch geschrieben eine Idee bei wow-europe.com klaut und hier als seine eigene rein postet? Worauf soll ich da wohl neidisch sein? Denn ganz zufällig hatte er nicht fast zur gleichen Zeit die selbe Idee, das sollte jeder der das Datum mal vergleicht schnell merken.


----------



## Shênya (3. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Worauf? Das er in einem furchtbaren deutsch geschrieben eine Idee bei wow-europe.com klaut und hier als seine eigene rein postet? Worauf soll ich da wohl neidisch sein?



Deutsch is eh so ne Sache für sich... Aber was willst machen? Flamen hilft da auch nich weiter.
Und zweiteres: isses denn dieselbe? wow-europe-Foren schau ich nich mehr an. Die sind vom Niveau her unter aller Sau.

Verzeih mir bitte die Unwissenheit diesbezüglich.

edit sagt: Und wenn es ein und dieselbe Person is? Einfach unter verschiedenen Namen?


----------



## Arahtor (3. April 2008)

naja


----------



## Thoryia (3. April 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Deutsch is eh so ne Sache für sich... Aber was willst machen? Flamen hilft da auch nich weiter.
> Und zweiteres: isses denn dieselbe? wow-europe-Foren schau ich nich mehr an. Die sind vom Niveau her unter aller Sau.
> 
> Verzeih mir bitte die Unwissenheit diesbezüglich.
> ...


Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, allerdings hat er dann bei wow-europe.com einen Ghostwriter weil da stehts in perfektem deutsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weise nur gern immer wieder drauf hin, das alle Interessierten dort nachlesen können, weiter oben hab ich auch schonmal den genauen Link gepostet. Mich ärgert halt, das er hier versucht auf neue Idee zu machen und alle ihm mit Lobeshymnen überschütten.

Wenn einer eine gute neue Idee hat, ist das absolut gerechtfertigt. Aber so nicht...Für Klauen gibts keine Lobhuddelei.


----------



## Shênya (3. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, allerdings hat er dann bei wow-europe.com einen Ghostwriter weil da stehts in perfektem deutsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okey.. schau ich dann ma nach. Doch eines noch: Wenn es EXAKT dasselbe is.. warum dann noch Copy Paste? IQ lässt grüssen?^^


----------



## -Josh- (3. April 2008)

TOP !! Ich finde das echt super von dir, dass du dir soviel Zeit und Mühe machst ! Vielleicht kann/sollte man das mal in´s Blizzardforum schreiben. Vielleicht kommt ja mit dem übernächsten Addon der Dämonenjäger mit in´s Spiel ( hoffentlich mit 2 neuen Rassen dabei xP ^^) 

PS: Vielleicht sollte man vor dem Blizzpost noch eben´d die Rechtschreibung verbessern, und dann losgepostet !!


----------



## Thoryia (3. April 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> okey.. schau ich dann ma nach. Doch eines noch: Wenn es EXAKT dasselbe is.. warum dann noch Copy Paste? IQ lässt grüssen?^^


Lies doch mal was ich schreibe, er hat die IDEE geklaut, nicht den Text.


----------



## Kolamar (3. April 2008)

Super Idee die Balance stimm noch nicht ganz. Aber sonst *Daumen hoch*


----------



## xinaro (3. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Lies doch mal was ich schreibe, er hat die IDEE geklaut, nicht den Text.



is es " deine idee"??? nich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der einzige der was dagegen zu haben hat is der autor im blizzforum wenn überhaupt


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2008)

Ganz nett schon die ersten Schritte, könnte man noch ausbesseren z.B. bei den Talenten könnte man auch noch etwas verändern, aber sonst ne gute Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (3. April 2008)

xinaro schrieb:


> is es " deine idee"??? nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn bei deinem Nachbarn eingebrochen wird und das ganze Inventar im Haus geklaut wird, wirst Du sicher auch nix sagen. Ist ja nicht Dein Haus. Was geht Dich das an.

Das Ideen Klau hier solche Akzeptanz findet find ich schon arg Bedenklich, aber na ja...

Geile Einstellung...


----------



## Näcrö (3. April 2008)

find ich sehr gut gemacht.

mit kleinen änderungen würde ich den mit freuden spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danbar (3. April 2008)

1. Respekt und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. klingt sehr interessant die Klasse aber ein Zauberschurke....wird schwer zu knacken im pvp

3. her damit ich liebe Herausforderungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






Warlocks ftw


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2008)

hach die arme kleine Thoryia ist doch soo unschuldig...sie weiss alles besser und hat dabei noch 0 mal einen gescheiten beitrag geschrieben...
da wird man leicht unbeliebt...


----------



## Thoryia (4. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hach die arme kleine Thoryia ist doch soo unschuldig...sie weiss alles besser und hat dabei noch 0 mal einen gescheiten beitrag geschrieben...
> da wird man leicht unbeliebt...


Aber sie wurde noch nie beim klauen erwischt. Das ist immer hin schon was gutes. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moods666 (4. April 2008)

wirklich n1 gemacht


----------



## Baddream (4. April 2008)

Dämonenjäger? Dann is jeder der nen Jäger spielt ja total uncool!


----------



## Schromp (4. April 2008)

Ich find's ehrlich gesagt echt geil, dass du dir die Mühe machst, die sich Blizz nich in tausend Jahren machen würde. Respekt, nette Idee, gute Umsetzung. Klasse


----------



## Thoryia (4. April 2008)

Schromp schrieb:


> Ich find's ehrlich gesagt echt geil, dass du dir die Mühe machst, die sich Blizz nich in tausend Jahren machen würde. Respekt, nette Idee, gute Umsetzung. Klasse


Genau, das kopieren anderer Ideen macht enorm Mühe, aber das entwickeln eines Games wie WoW ist gerade zu lächerlich dagegen.


----------



## Bratiboy (4. April 2008)

was mir aufgefallen ist du gibst ihm die fähigkeit feuerbrand ... feuerbrand können soweit ich weiß aber nur die von dämonen besessenen dämonenjäger  
ala leothas und illidan ... in ihrer normen form sind sie soweit ich weiß nur meeles...


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

@vorposter
nein, die fahigkeit hatten die daemonenjager auch in normal-modus (wc3),soweit ich weiss
/edith thoria, du vergeudest deine zeit hier.
oder pushst du nur deine beitrage?


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

ich schwoere,dass ich nichts geklaut habe, da der einzige thread den ich mir bei wow europe angeschaut habe 
*der totenbeschwoerer* war.
den dj post hab ich erst spaeter gefunden


----------



## nkL (5. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also ich habe mir gedacht welche klasse ich wohl gerne hatte.
> da es schon seit wc3 mein favorit war habe ich mir was ausgedacht.
> also:
> zuerst die geschichte:
> ...


   auman...zu viel zeit? sich zuhause hinsetzen und sich irgendwelchen mist aus den fingern saugen.


----------



## schoeni (5. April 2008)

nkL schrieb:


> auman...zu viel zeit? sich zuhause hinsetzen und sich irgendwelchen mist aus den fingern saugen.



super idee mal ne klasse zu entwerfen und solche gottverdammten flames wie über mir einfach ignorieren
es gibt einfach leute die zwanghaft alles schlechtmachen müssen (empfehle besuch beim psychologen)


----------



## Thoryia (5. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> @vorposter
> nein, die fahigkeit hatten die daemonenjager auch in normal-modus (wc3),soweit ich weiss
> /edith thoria, du vergeudest deine zeit hier.
> oder pushst du nur deine beitrage?


Sei doch froh, damit steht Dein Mist hier immer wieder oben. Ich push also dein Geschreibsel das keiner so richtig lesen kann, was willste mehr?

Zu deinem Schwören sag ich einfach mal nix, es ist schon erstaunlich, das du dieselbe Idee fast exakt zur gleichen Zeit hattest, als der Post bei wow-europe.com aufgetaucht ist.

Btw, das Du schreibst "soweit ich weiss" zeigt, das Du vom Deamon Hunter mal gar nix weisst bzw. dich mit der Story überhaupt nicht richtig auskennst, aber so eine tolle Idee hier als Deine eigene darstellst! Wer sich solche Mühe gibt, kennt die Klasse bzw. die Geschichte genau, siehe die Leute beim offiziellem WoW Forum, die haben fundiertes Hintergrundwissen zum DeamonHunter. 
Es entwickelt auch keiner eine Idee zu einem neuartigem Kühlschrank ohne Jemals studiert zu haben, wie ein herkömmlicher Kühlschrank gebaut wird bzw. die Geschichte der Entwicklung mit dem Hintergrundwissen zu kennen...es sei denn er kommt aus Japan, reist mit seiner Kamera in den 60er Jahren um die Welt und fotografiert alles um es dann 1:1 zu kopieren.

Schon merkwürdig, wenn man deinen Beteuerungen glauben schenken will, das Du eben nicht bei wow-europe.com geklaut hast.

SO VIELE Zufälle und Ungereimtheiten, unglaublich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

ja,ich geb zu das ich den dj nur aus wc3 kenne.
andert das was?
und wenn du willst das die anderen das aus wow europe lesen mach nen thread in dem der link ist.


----------



## Thoryia (5. April 2008)

Der Link steht hier auch schon, weiter oben. Sei doch froh wenn ich hier poste, landet der Beitrag immer wieder oben. 
Btw bin ich auch von der Idee, den DeamonHunter in WoW einzubringen begeistert. Aber von der durchdachteren, leserlichen auf wow-europe.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

hast du nichts anderes zu tun als das immer wieder zu sagen?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. April 2008)

hmm selbst wenn es geklaut ist, ich finde es einfach klasse dass es noch leute gibt dir sich mal mühe geben um etwas mehr schwung in die community zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich zb hab bis vor 10 mins noch nix davon gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG


----------



## Fröggi1 (5. April 2008)

Wen schon Dämonenjäger mit Metamorphose (hab jez ka wie man das schreibt). Find ich auch in wc3 die beste fähigkeit von dem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der mus ja eigentlich kommen ist meiner meinung nach auch die beste klasse in wc3.


mfg Fröggi


----------



## Herryz (5. April 2008)

hmmm ganz lustig mit viel mühe aber leider nur lustig overpowered is gar kein ausdruck...


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

kann mir wer schreiben was ich hinzufuegen/entfernen soll?


----------



## Thoryia (6. April 2008)

Schaust Du bei wow-europe.de, da steht ein ziemlich ausgereifte Idee.

Solltest ja schnell finden da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lirynia (28. April 2008)

nenn das letzte Mittel ruhig Metamorphose!

Wir wissen ja alle wohers kommt und, ohja! ich würde einen DH zocken nur um Metamorphose benutzen zu können... Bau, wenn du Zeit hast, ruhig noch als neue Waffenklasse Gleven ein! Das wäre zu fett!

Aber setz den CD für Metamorphose besser höher, für so nen Skill nur 5 Minuten? Neee...

Insgesamt super gemacht!!! Echt dickes dickes Lob und krasser Fantasiebonus =)


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

Lirynia schrieb:


> nenn das letzte Mittel ruhig Metamorphose!
> 
> Wir wissen ja alle wohers kommt und, ohja! ich würde einen DH zocken nur um Metamorphose benutzen zu können... Bau, wenn du Zeit hast, ruhig noch als neue Waffenklasse Gleven ein! Das wäre zu fett!
> 
> ...


vielen dank fuer die tipps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxen (29. April 2008)

oha 
hast ja richtig viel geschreiben respekt^^
hört sich auch gut an was du da schreibst
aba ich glaube auch das der dämonenjäger blad kommt (hoffentlich^^)


----------



## Gnarak (29. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das glaub ich Dir gerne, schon alleine vor dem Hintergrund deiner akutem Schreibschwäche. Aber da ich grad von spreche, mir ist aufgefallen, das Deine Texte jetzt nicht mehr so 90% Fehlerbehaftet sind. Was ist passiert? Nachhilfe Lehrer, oder lässt Du deine Posts jetzt immer vorher bei www.duden.de durchlaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so erst mal zu Thoryia, dein dummes Rumgenörgel und Rumgehacke geht voll auf den Zeiger. Wir glauben Dir inzwischen, dass Du ein/e Besserwisser/in , Schulmeister/in bist und sicher weit über den übrigen Postern in sämtlichen Foren stehst. Ich kenne genügend Leute mit Lese/Rechtschreibschwäche und finde es gut wenn auch Diese sich in Foren einbringen.

Ich finde die geleistete Arbeit super, weiter so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (29. April 2008)

schön viel mühe gegeben - endlich mal was mit verstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefällt mir sehr gut ! *thumbsup*


----------



## Zuldaar (29. April 2008)

netter gedanke aber ich glaube 90 prozent aller nelf rogues machen sowieso einen auf dh clone, finde aber auch dass er einen exzellenten nischen character abgeben würde, er sollte dann aber wirklich sehr schwer zu handhaben sein, massenweise dhs wäre wieder ein stilbruch, ich würde es eher als eine schwierige spezialisierung via quest des rogues vorschlagen!


----------



## Lokatran (29. April 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schwachsinn²²
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT





Machs mal besser


----------



## Secondsight (29. April 2008)

Das die den Dämonenjäger als Klasse geplant haben oder werden hat ja auch mal ein lieber Blue-Poster gesagt.


----------



## naked92 (29. April 2008)

WoW! Ich bin echt Sprachlos.....


So viel Einfallsreichtum ? Könntest glatt dein eigenes MMORPG machen =)

Fettes ++++++++++ von mir für die ideen und überhaupt alles, man merkt das du dir viel mühe gemacht hast!


MfG


----------



## Captain_Chaos (29. April 2008)

Auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee.

Habe letzten schonmal in einem anderen Thread den Wunsch geäußert, dass man Gleven im Allgemeinen als neue, stylische Waffengattung ins Spiel einbringen sollte.


----------



## Post ? Mord ? theme (29. April 2008)

Eigentlich eine Super Idee meiner Meinung nach! Da soll noch mal einer Sagen das WoW´ler keine Phantasy haben und nur wild durch die gegen Laufen um alles zu mätzln was dennen gerade über den Weg läuft!! 
Respekt!!!


----------



## Schwuuu (29. April 2008)

joa nice idee auf jeden fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das mit der methamorphose solltest überarbeiten das man immun gegen shadow und holy casts ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kann nen priester ja eig nur weglaufen in der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (29. April 2008)

Erzdruiden ftw


----------



## Herr Schromm (29. April 2008)

Also von der neuen Klasse Dämonenjäger halte ich absolut nichts! und zwar zu 100%. Wie sollte es auch möglich sein das plötzlich überall Leute rumlaufen, die den Schädel des Gul'dans (den es ja nur 1 mal gibt) verschlungen haben und sich in Dämonen verwandeln können?!
Und die Metamorphose ist ja gerade die Fertigkeit die den Dämonenjäger charakterisiert. 
Allerdings wenn Magtheridon und Illidan in bc raid bar waren obwohl sie ganz klar gestorben sind überrascht mich (fast) ncihts mehr. Wäre es nicht viel besser den Klingenmeister und den Bergkönig ins Spiel einzubringen? (Klingenmeister NUR für Horde und Bergkönig NUr für Allianz (jaja dann heißt "der Fluch der Berglönige ich weiß)) Diese 2 Helden Klassen währen doch viel besser und würden gut ins Allgemeine Bild von WoW passen. Muss ja nciht jeder so denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passt halt nur besser. 
Mfg und für die Allianz!^^


----------



## Schwuuu (29. April 2008)

@Herr Schromm
hmm meines wissens nach laufen auch jetzt mehrere mit dem item schädel vom guldan rum oder?^^
oder seine beiden kriegsgleven hat er siche auch net 50x im waffenschrank oder?


----------



## Herr Schromm (29. April 2008)

Zugegeben aus WoW Logik wird man nicht ganz schlau.
Aber der Dämonenjäger würde mir einen Schritt zu weit gehen. Bergkönig und Klingenmeister passen einfach besser!


----------



## Zuldaar (29. April 2008)

naja das finde ich sowieso eine sehr enttäuschende sache, ich sehe viel zu wenig von wc3 in dem spiel wieder, warum kann ich keine dryade spielen oder so einen hirschmenschen, keine neruben (!), satyren, klassische draenei, kobolde, naga, oger, banshees, frostgeister, dämonen usw., gerade bei den arten den humanoid-untypischen wie untote ist das sehr merkwürdig, als untoter möchte ich gefälligst einen ordentlichen ghoul oder fiend spielen, nicht einen umtexturierten menschen...

blizzard hat ganz primitiv nur die humanoiden formen zugelassen, sorry aber für mich ist es von warcraft 3 zu WoW ein großer schritt nach unten, man kann sich oft dem eindruck eines billigen spinoffs oft nicht erwehren


----------



## Metadron72 (29. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das glaub ich Dir gerne, schon alleine vor dem Hintergrund deiner akutem Schreibschwäche. Aber da ich grad von spreche, mir ist aufgefallen, das Deine Texte jetzt nicht mehr so 90% Fehlerbehaftet sind. Was ist passiert? Nachhilfe Lehrer, oder lässt Du deine Posts jetzt immer vorher bei www.duden.de durchlaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so langsam nervst du auch den rest thor...geh doch bitte raus und spiel dich woanders als cooler held auf


thx


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ find ich lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

idden hab` ich viele,ich koennte zu den anderen wc3 klassen auch viel erfinden,nur wenn ich sehe das mein thread von duden fans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zugespammt wird und das dazu fuehren kann das ein /close kommt,und natuerlich wird es die idee schon geben und ich steh als ideendieb da.
zu dumm dafuer zeit zu vergeuden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (30. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das glaube ich Dir gerne, schon alleine vor dem Hintergrund *d*einer akute*m* Schreibschwäche. Aber da ich gerade davon spreche, mir ist aufgefallen, dass Deine Texte jetzt nicht mehr *so* zu 90% *F*ehlerbehaftet sind. Was ist passiert? Nachhilfe Lehrer, oder lässt Du deine Posts jetzt immer vorher bei www.duden.de durchlaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.. wer im Glashaus sitzt... mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein ... 

obwohl: Ausdruck und Satzbau lassen ebenfalls zu wünschen übrig!

PS: kein Mensch mag Rechtschreib-Flamer - schreib Dir das mal hinter die Ohren!


----------



## Gocu (30. April 2008)

ich fins cool das du dir damit so viel mühe gegeben hast habe mir acuh schon früher mal eine Klasse ausgedacht den "Greifenreiter" und keine Ahnung wie der für die Horde heißen soll "Windreitermeister" oder sowas^^ 

Ich hab mir überlegt nur Zwerge können Greifenmeister werden und haben einen Greifen als pet ab Stufe 10 oder so (vielleicht auch verschiedene Greife) und ab Stufe 68 kann er einen speziellen Greif (60%) beschwören und auf ihm fliegen er kann Stoff und Leder tragen und als Waffen Einhand- Zweihandhämmer und vielleicht noch Dolch benutzen^^


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> .. wer im Glashaus sitzt... mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein ...
> 
> obwohl: Ausdruck und Satzbau lassen ebenfalls zu wünschen übrig!
> 
> PS: kein Mensch mag Rechtschreib-Flamer - schreib Dir das mal hinter die Ohren!


Warum machst es dann?

PS: Zwischen Rechtschreibfehler wie in seinem Anfangspost und einigen kleinen Ausdrucks-oder Satzbau Fehler liegen Welten. Schau Dir den Satzbau in Deinem Post an, Hans. Dann weisst was ich meine.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Warum machst es dann?
> 
> PS: Zwischen Rechtschreibfehler wie in seinem Anfangspost und einigen kleinen Ausdrucks-oder Satzbau Fehler liegen Welten. Schau Dir den Satzbau in Deinem Post an, Hans. Dann weisst was ich meine.


gegenschlag?
weil du nicht besser bist?
geh weiter duden lesen,du findest es ja voll spannend


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gegenschlag?
> weil du nicht besser bist?
> geh weiter duden lesen,du findest es ja voll spannend


Brauchst Du Hilfe von anderen? Du bist ja ärmer als ich dachte...

BTW muss ICH den Duden nicht mehr lesen. Sollte aber Deine Pflichtlektüre vor dem Einschlafen werden.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Brauchst Du Hilfe von anderen? Du bist ja ärmer als ich dachte...


das sagt mir ein/e einzelkamper/inn die gegen alle was hat und alle zuflamed
mitlerweile hassen dich alle hier bei buffed...mehr als mich.


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das sagt mir ein/e einzelkamper/inn die gegen alle was hat und alle zuflamed
> mitlerweile hassen dich alle hier bei buffed...mehr als mich.


Soll ich Dir was sagen? Selbst wenn es so wäre, was völlig unwahrscheinlich ist, denn ALLE kennen mich nicht mal die bei Buffed registriert sind, es würde mir tierisch am Ar... vorbei gehen!
Buffed is ein Forum, nicht das Leben, zumindest im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht für MICH. Wenn Du das als Ausgleich brauchst tust mir noch mehr leid. Man mittlerweile ist es schon gewaltig wie sehr Du mir leid tust.
Komm runter zu mir hier, ich spendiere dir 14 Tage Urlaub der Spitzenklasse, dann hast auch mal was schönes im Leben, ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kriegst auch bisschen Rechtschreibhilfe und Sprachkurs gratis dazu, das ist ein Wort oder?


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

cool!du beleidigst keinen und spammst 14 tage lang nicht?!
danke!


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> cool!du beleidigst keinen und spammst 14 tage lang nicht?!
> danke!


Ich wüsste nicht, wann ich wen beleidigt habe hier. Ich schreibe mit spitzer Feder, das ist was anderes. Ich spreche auch mit spitzer Zunge, bin arrogant und überheblich. Jeder hat halt Fehler, man muss nur lernen damit umzugehen.
Und spammen...also ich glaub da spammen einige andere bedeutend mehr.


----------



## Vurvolak (30. April 2008)

@ dragon1: Die Idee ist ja nun wirklich nicht neu. Finde deine Umsetzung sowie Beschreibung nicht gelungen, bzw. das, was von dir kommt. Die anderen Aspekte die im offiziellen Forum schon mehrfach diskutiert wurden hast du ja nett übernommen... Wenn du schon so ein Konzept "ausarbeitest", dann sorg auch dafür, dass es vernünftig ist. 

Und bei einer entsprechenden Lese- oder Schreibschwäche kannst du den Eintrag erst bei Word kontrollieren lassen und dann hier rein kopieren.

@Thoryia: Hast du den ganzen Tag nichts Besseres zu tun als dich in diesem Thread alle paar Einträge zu wiederholen? Deine Kritik ist ja mehr als berechtigt, reicht aber, wenn du das ein Mal sagst. "Spitze Feder" ist dein Schreibstil nun wirklich nicht, eher plumpes Denunzieren.


----------



## Der Metzgermeister (30. April 2008)

Warum sollte dragon1 runter zu dir, auf dein Niveau kommen?
Halte ich für relativ unnötig, und Duden als Pflichtlektüre ist absoluter Schwachsinn, versuch es besser mit einem Brockhaus.
Bildung > Rechtschreibung.

@Topic 
Blizz verwurstet die WC3 Story schon genug, Heldenklassen stellen keine Ausnahme dar.


----------



## SixNight (30. April 2008)

*thumbs up* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> *thumbs up*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ha?
sry was heisst das?


----------



## AmokStylzz (30. April 2008)

ein prob seh ich aber ^^

restoration und dmg?^^

sry falls das schonm gesagat wurde hab hier nich weiter gelesen wegen zeitmangel^^


----------



## Thoryia (30. April 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ha?
> sry was heisst das?


Siehst Du am Smiley, der macht es vor.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir was sagen? Selbst wenn es so wäre, was völlig unwahrscheinlich ist, denn ALLE kennen mich nicht mal die bei Buffed registriert sind, es würde mir tierisch am Ar... vorbei gehen!
> Buffed is ein Forum, nicht das Leben, zumindest im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht für MICH. Wenn Du das als Ausgleich brauchst tust mir noch mehr leid. Man mittlerweile ist es schon gewaltig wie sehr Du mir leid tust.
> Komm runter zu mir hier, ich spendiere dir 14 Tage Urlaub der Spitzenklasse, dann hast auch mal was schönes im Leben, ok?
> 
> ...



du bist fast schon knuffig wie du mit deinem "ich steh da drüber, weil ich ja was tolles bin" rüberkommst....
mich amüsierst du ganz hervorrangend...schreib mal weiter so coole sachen ? 

*waiting*

@te mach dir keine sorgen und am besten ignorier ihn einfach, es sei denn du hast spass dran gefunden ihn zu immer wieder neuen, gar lustigen antworten zu bewegen (so wie ich *G*)
am coolsten find ich ja erst rechtschreibflames zu machen und wenn einem dann die eigenen xxx fehler vor die nase gehalten werden, ist es "natürlich" etwas ganz anderes xD



Vurvolak schrieb:


> @ dragon1: Die Idee ist ja nun wirklich nicht neu. Finde deine Umsetzung sowie Beschreibung nicht gelungen, bzw. das, was von dir kommt. Die anderen Aspekte die im offiziellen Forum schon mehrfach diskutiert wurden hast du ja nett übernommen... Wenn du schon so ein Konzept "ausarbeitest", dann sorg auch dafür, dass es vernünftig ist.
> 
> Und bei einer entsprechenden Lese- oder Schreibschwäche kannst du den Eintrag erst bei Word kontrollieren lassen und dann hier rein kopieren.



so hätte man es durchaus schreiben können, lern draus


----------



## dragon1 (1. Mai 2008)

Vurvolak schrieb:


> @ dragon1: Die Idee ist ja nun wirklich nicht neu. Finde deine Umsetzung sowie Beschreibung nicht gelungen, bzw. das, was von dir kommt. Die anderen Aspekte die im offiziellen Forum schon mehrfach diskutiert wurden hast du ja nett übernommen... Wenn du schon so ein Konzept "ausarbeitest", dann sorg auch dafür, dass es vernünftig ist.
> 
> Und bei einer entsprechenden Lese- oder Schreibschwäche kannst du den Eintrag erst bei Word kontrollieren lassen und dann hier rein kopieren.


muss ich als gerechte kritik nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Aronja (1. Mai 2008)

Donnerheil schrieb:


> Der Dämonenjäger kommt auch, bei Warhammer!



hexenjäger...


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (1. Mai 2008)

toll den dämonenjäger finden se alle klasse aber meinen braumeister net -.-



hier mal der link von mir: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...184&sid=3#8 (ist schon älter)


----------



## dragon1 (1. Mai 2008)

lol der ist geil super


----------



## Destilatus (3. Mai 2008)

Sorry bin ich jetzt nicht so von überzeugt ... klingt für mich wie ein Schurke + Warlock ... 

=/ hast dir echt mühe gegeben aber von +++++ würdest du von mir nur ++++ bekommen. Sorry


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2008)

ist ja eh gut^^


----------



## DaScAn (3. Mai 2008)

Die Idee ist echt Lobenswert.
Die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast ist echt zu Würdigen. Aber anstatt es hier zu Posten solltest du halt mal den Vorschlag zu Blizzard selbst schicken. Denn nur dann besteht eine gaaaaaaanz kleine Chance das es sich jemand ansieht und darüber Nachdenkt.

Ich persönlich bin aber dagegen das noch eine neue klasse kommt.

Aber weiter so, Daumen hoch.


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Du solltest bei Blizz mitarbeiten!
Echt respekt, dass du dir so viel Mühe gegeben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (3. Mai 2008)

Hmm die Idee an sich klingt recht nett.

Und deine Ausarbeitung ist auch recht interessant.

Dem Post von DaScAn kann ich soweit nur zustimmen.
Schick das ganze mal an Blizzard. Die Chance dass sie es umsetzen ist zwar gering, ein Versuch ist es aber auf jeden Fall wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eine bitte:
Schreib das ganze das nächste mal im Word und lass die Wortkorrektur durchlaufen.
Der Mensch mag zwar ein Gewohnheitstier sein und die falsch geschrieben Worte meißtens richtig "lesen" bzw. verstehen, aber ein sauber geschriebener Text ist viel angenehmer zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (3. Mai 2008)

Nette Idee und auch n dickes + für deine Mühe =)
Nur an der Rechtschreibung hapert es noch ^^"


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2008)

danke,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muehe:ist mir egal ich habe langweile.
rechtschreibung:muss mich nach der 2 in der schule abreagieren^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2008)

ja,wirklich!


----------



## Thoryia (10. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja,wirklich!


Das Du Langeweile hast sieht man, führst jetzt schon Selbstgespräche indem Du Dir selber antwortest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firebyrd (14. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

ehm du hast nen ewig und nie enden wollenenden text geschrieben, über ne neue klasse, mal ne Frage: Hast du kein Reallife?


----------



## dragon1 (14. Mai 2008)

Firebyrd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ehm du hast nen ewig und nie enden wollenenden text geschrieben, über ne neue klasse, mal ne Frage: Hast du kein Reallife?


sicher hab ich eines ich hab ja nur 4 h gebraucht und das in 2 tagen wohin sonst in der freizeit wenn man im gegensatz zu anderen nicht den tag mit bier/zigarette/glotze/mehreren davon verbringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber sch*** reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (20. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nie wc3 gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bildungslücke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten find ich deine Ideen ganz cool... bissl schlecht leserlich und am balancing müsste man noch feilen, aber da steckt doch n gewisses potenzial drin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (21. Mai 2008)

viel mühe ! 
GZ isn cooler thread .


----------



## darling - bealgun (21. Mai 2008)

versuch doch mal lieber chaos schaden einzubinden und die auswirkungen auf andere. das würde nämlich dem dämonenjäger 1. was wirklich eigenes geben und 2. eventuell auch andere klassen verändern.
so zb normale jäger, die neben bogen und schusswaffe halt auch chaos dmg skillen können.
oder ingeneure, die chaos-waffen herstellen können, wie zb kleine katapulte, die es seit etwa patch 1.3 in groß geben sollte und bis heute nicht erschienen sind.


----------



## Etotred (21. Mai 2008)

viel Mühe gegeben , Respect

viel Ähnlichkeiten zum Hexer , der letzte Kick fehlt mir irgendwie...


----------



## kio82 (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn du dir das alles selbst ausgedacht hast.. SEHR nice..

Ok, dein Satzbau und deine Kleinschreibung nerven etwas beim lesen, aber der Grundgedanke sollte ja auch so rueberkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wuerd so n Char gerne spielen. Scheint ja ein Schurke zu sein mit ein paar Hexertalenten. Das Balancing mit dem Manapool ist dann natuerlich wieder ne andere Sache.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (21. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön gute Ideen hast dir wirklich nen Haufen Mühe gegeben
In diesem Sinne thumps up! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattzomix (21. Mai 2008)

du hast dir sicher mühe gegeben, aber ich habe aufgrund der vielen fehler danach aufgehört zu lesen^^.

habe das aber nur gemacht, weil ich heute schon genug fehler gelesen habe usw. naja hoffe du verstehst das.

nun zu der geschichte:

ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass es einen orden der dämonenjäger gegeben hat / gibt / geben wird.

der erste dämonenjäger war illidan, naja und dann gab es noch ein paar nachtelfen, die seiner überzeugung gefolgt sind 5 oder 6 waren es glaube ich, naja und die blutelfen dann noch. nichts desto trotz könntest du recht haben.. ich meine vor bc hat auch niemand gedacht, dass draenei kommen und das sie so aussehen oder das blutelfen palas werden können usw.

allerdings musst du mit einkalkulieren, dass dämonenjäger nicht so normal sehen, wie alle anderen klassen in wow und ich glaube nicht das blizz das so bringt (bzw ich hoffe es)...

naja trotzdem schön gemacht und weiter so^^ vielleicht hast du ja noch so gute ideen und baust sie gut aus! (aber nächstes mal mit besserer rechtschreibung plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Scred (22. Mai 2008)

namen von den fähigkeiten nich so toll aber sonst nett spart blizz sich die arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rechtschreibeung könnte besser sein aber alles verständlich und der text is sehr lang also alles top bis auf die namen bischen eintönig


----------



## gottdrak (23. Mai 2008)

Schrecklichste Rechtschreibung ever, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs von.


----------



## EliteOrk (23. Mai 2008)

Warum sind sie "verzweifelte" Nahkämpfer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil sie immer sterben, so wie Krieger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (23. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss idch loben, zumindest für die tollen Ideen. 
Sowas muss einem erstmal einfallen. 

Aber habe dann auch aufgehört zu lesen, die Rechtschreibung ist etwas arg.

Aber sonst ist der Beitrag top!


----------



## Pontus (23. Mai 2008)

naja mühe gegeben hin oder her. lass das denken lieber den spieleentwicklern usw. weil in der form wird es die klasse nie und nimmer geben. die beschreibung der klasse ließt sich eher wie ein wunschzettel eines 6 jährigen kindes.
wenn es die klasse "dämonenjäger" mal geben sollte dann müsste man 99,9% aller deine ideen verwerfen. 

das soll kein flame sein aber bevor blizzard deine idee aufgreift wird eher die welt untergehen und schweine werden ballet tanzen können


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (23. Mai 2008)

Jaha tanzende Schweinchen!


----------



## Braindealer (23. Mai 2008)

Na da hast Du Dir aber viel Mühe gemacht mit der Neuen Klasse.

Gefällt mir wirklich gut.


Hut ab vor der Arbeit die Du Dir da gemacht hast.


Da sag ich noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Grüße Braindealer

WOW Spieler a.D


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Dragon1, versuche wenigstens Deine Signatur richtig zu schreiben! Was sollen bitte Klassenspecktakulationen sein?

Meine Ideen dazu: 

1. Klassenspekulationen (wenn richtig dann Einzahl, also ohne dem en am Schluss!)
2. Klassenspektakel? (wenn richtig, dann ohne ck sondern nur k)
3. Klassenejackulationen? glaub ich eher nicht^^
4. hat es irgendwas mit Speck zu tun?
5. also ich tendiere zu 1. da es ja ein Link hierher sein soll.


----------



## Lios (26. Mai 2008)

Ich mach mir auch schon geraume Zeit Gedanken über eine DJ- Klasse.

Und ich hätte da ein Problem anzumerken, was vor allem den echten Dämonenjäger-Fans wichtig sein dürfte.

Der "Style"!! -.-




Dämonenjäger haben einfach bestimmte Merkmale, die sich schwer in das Equipment-System einpassen lassen. Ein Dämonenjäger...

- trägt Gleven!
- trägt eine Augenbinde
- Freier Oberkörper (weibliche DJ tragen knappe Oberteile), eventuell Runen auf der Haut.

- Kilte, wobei ich das nicht als soo wichtig empfinden würde


Fehlt etwas davon, ist es kein richtiger Dämonenjäger.

Ein Dämonenjäger mit Kolben, Äxten oder normalen Schwertern könnt ich nicht akzeptieren.
Ebenso Helme, er trägt bereits eine Binde

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Es müsste eine neue Waffengattung geben, die Gleven. Und DJ könnten nur diese tragen, für sie würden schlicht weniger passende Waffen droppen als für andere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schwer zu lösendes Problem

-Augenbinden ähnlich wie das Problem mit den Gleven. Ne Idee wäre, das sie nen eigenen Binden-Slot bekommen.

-Der DJ müsste genug Dmg aufbringen um auf die Rüstwerte und die Stats eines Brustteils verzichten können. Die Runen würd ich abhängig von Level und Skillung machen, dass sie sich automatisch ändern


Ich hab übrigens keinen Anhaltspunkt gefunden, das ein DJ stunnen kann. Ein Schurke lebt vom Stunnen.
Er kompensiert dadurch und zusätzlich durch seinen hohen dmg seine schwache Rüstung.
Ein Dämonenjäger hat ebenfalls schwache Rüstung (sie sieht aus wie Leder).
Logischerweise müsste er dieses Defizit über höheren Dmg kompensieren. Die Folge:
der Dmg-Output eines DJ läge weit höher als die der anderen DD-Klassen und das wäre für die Inis IMBA (im sinne von schlecht für die anderen Klassen)


Meine bescheidene und zugegebenermaßen recht pessimistische Meinung zum DJ.

Ich finde halt:
Wenn einen DJ, dann bitte einen "Richtigen". -.-


----------



## DonmastrO (26. Mai 2008)

Hast dir viel mühe gemacht!
=)


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

Pontus schrieb:


> naja mühe gegeben hin oder her. lass das denken lieber den spieleentwicklern usw. weil in der form wird es die klasse nie und nimmer geben. die beschreibung der klasse ließt sich eher wie ein wunschzettel eines 6 jährigen kindes.
> wenn es die klasse "dämonenjäger" mal geben sollte dann müsste man 99,9% aller deine ideen verwerfen.
> 
> das soll kein flame sein aber bevor blizzard deine idee aufgreift wird eher die welt untergehen und schweine werden ballet tanzen können


mach was besseres dann verbeug ich mich vor dem besseren



Lios schrieb:


> Ich mach mir auch schon geraume Zeit Gedanken über eine DJ- Klasse.
> 
> Und ich hätte da ein Problem anzumerken, was vor allem den echten Dämonenjäger-Fans wichtig sein dürfte.
> 
> ...


wie ich gesagt habe:er schiedet diese waffen zu gleven um die einen kleinen bonus kriegen und seelengebunden sind.
brustschutz:wird wohl wie bei trollen die schuhe ausgeblendet sein.
augenbinden:ja,richtig(gute idee der *konkurenten*augenbinde ist eine eigene art die statt kopf und fernkampfwaffe da ist.


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

noobhammer spielst Du Krieger? Du hast ja extrem Aggro...


----------



## glurack (28. Mai 2008)

Hm also mag vielleicht lnage dauern aber dann würde ick es an deiner Stelle richtig machen und nicht so Halbherzig...Naja aber du hast es versucht..
Learn2write..


----------



## Pontus (28. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mach was besseres dann verbeug ich mich vor dem besseren



wieso sollte ich? ich habe kein interesse mir irgendeine klasse auszudenken. das überlasse ich lieber den leuten die dafür bezahlt werden oder die die es zumindest können (du gehörst nicht dazu).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

konstruktive und kritik und erklaerung WAS besser gehen wuerde?


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> OMFG wenn ich das schon hör kommt mir die gale hoch..nahkämpfer mit flächenzauber FFS...SPIEL DOCH MIT NEN PALADIN..is doch eh gut geeignet für n00bs...und 1 a für innis...fast unmöglich overaggro zu mach...
> PS: DU BIST EIN VOLLIDIOT..es reicht schon das die scheiß paladine das spiel langweilig gemacht haben, da kommst du mit nexten ART LOLADIN FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn kidis...play tetris!!!!


bitte keine beschimpfungen.du hast das recht zu sagen das das dir nicht gefallt und den thread nicht zu lesen.
aber einfach schimpfen.._tz-tz-tz _*da sagt man noch die jugend hat keine manieren*.
fehler macht jeder und das ist nur ein wunsch/gedanke keiner sagt das blizz das nimmt. o-m-g


----------



## Thoryia (28. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub es wird auch Wunschdenken bleiben, denn er hat Recht. Die Spells und Fertigkeiten wie sie da stehen sind einfach zu krass imbalanced. Wer soll bitte diese Klasse Schlagen oder ihr im Ansatz Paroli bieten?

Ideen in allen Ehren, aber besser durchdachte. Nur weil die ersten 10 Seiten "toll gemacht" "weiter so" "geile Idee" kam und sich niemand die Mühe gemacht hat es zu verstehen war die Idee nie wirklich gut durchdacht, allein die Klasse hat wegen Stylebonus so gefallen.


----------



## Borberat (28. Mai 2008)

Also respekt für die Mühe, an den Skills müsste natürlich etwas gearbeitet werden da deiner mehr klingt wie das Ende aller Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Mana würd ich wenn es eh begrenzt ist durch ne Art energie oder sowas ersetzten, aber den Deamonhunter will ich auch!!!!!!

Und: EY ALLES SCHEISSE HIER!
Nennt man Tourett syndrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kann nicht anders, ärgert ihn bitte nicht! ;-p


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich glaub es wird auch Wunschdenken bleiben, denn er hat Recht. Die Spells und Fertigkeiten wie sie da stehen sind einfach zu krass imbalanced. Wer soll bitte diese Klasse Schlagen oder ihr im Ansatz Paroli bieten?
> 
> Ideen in allen Ehren, aber besser durchdachte. Nur weil die ersten 10 Seiten "toll gemacht" "weiter so" "geile Idee" kam und sich niemand die Mühe gemacht hat es zu verstehen war die Idee nie wirklich gut durchdacht, allein die Klasse hat wegen Stylebonus so gefallen.


du hast dich echt geaendert ist toll
muss leider zustimmen


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2008)

leider kein einziger *blue* post eines mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (2. Juni 2008)

Wozu auch?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2008)

die idee find ich toll u du hast dir echt mühe gegeben jedoch hört sich das für mich etwas übertrieben an...die klasse wäre zu stark


----------



## Itarus (2. Juni 2008)

Diese klasse wär im PvP doch etwas zu imba, da sie zwar nich lange aushält, aber gleich am anfang den gegner umhaut...
Also unbesiegar im 1vs1.
Im PvE würde er mächtig Aggroprobleme haben, da er den fetten Schaden ja am Anfang macht!
Da kann kein Tank mithalten (Wäre dann Dauerspotten für den Tank) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gute Idee und mit viel liebe entworfen!


Itarus


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wozu auch?


was meinst du?


----------



## Nevad (3. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was meinst du?




Aus welchem Grund sollte hier ein Mod posten?!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2008)

die tuns ueberall


----------



## Thorat (5. Juni 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schwachsinn²²
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT




Genau wie dein Post, solche Leute wie du gehören gebannt, das ist absolout kein Bullshit, er hat sich viel Muehe gegeben, und das was er gemacht hat ist super geworden. Also erstmal Respekt dazu, allein schon die Talente... Klasse...
Ach ja, kleiner Tipp @ScHaDoWeYe: l2rechtschreibung und l2english. Ach ja, und halt's Maul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Genau wie dein Post, solche Leute wie du gehören gebannt, das ist absolout kein Bullshit, er hat sich viel Muehe gegeben, und das was er gemacht hat ist super geworden. Also erstmal Respekt dazu, allein schon die Talente... Klasse...
> Ach ja, kleiner Tipp @ScHaDoWeYe: l2rechtschreibung und l2english. *Ach ja, und halt's Maul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war nicht noetig, beleidigungen sind out^^


----------



## mofsens (9. Juni 2008)

mag vielleicht viel arbeit gewesen sein aber deswegen muss es ja noch lange nicht allen gefallen -.-
ich find es is auch ziemlicher muell, werd ich jetz fuer meine meinung auch dumm angeflamet?


----------



## Captain_Chaos (9. Juni 2008)

Ja, aber nicht von mir. Wenn ihr sowas nicht gut findet, dann sagt einfach: "Mir gefällt die Idee nicht" oder macht eventuell einen anderen Vorschlag. Wenn man das nicht kann, dann sagt man am besten gar nichts. 

Wie ich es doch hasse, dass man nirgendwo mehr vernünftig diskutieren kann. Die meisten Leute werden direkt wenn sie den Mund aufmachen beleidigend.  




Ich denke schon, dass das eine recht interessante Idee ist. Aber da muss man ganz sicher noch eine Menge dran ändern. 

In erster Linie schonmal nicht schlecht. Das mit dem Balancing kommt mit der Zeit.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2008)

/singn Captain_Chaos
wiso immer alles was nicht gefallt beleidigen?konstruktive kritik?immer her damit!flames?nein danke.
BITTE es zwingt euch keiner das zu lesen und gut zu finden,aber spart euch die beleidiogungen


----------



## Xedoron (16. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht ist es nichts Konstruktives zu dem Thread aber da ich die Idee des Dämonenjägers doch sehr schön finde *an wc3 denk und ins träumen komm* habe ich eben mal einige Dämonenjäger nach deinen Rassen Ideen gebastelt, ich hoffe es gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juni 2008)

cool.
obwohl ich eher dachte das sie lederhosen haben.


----------



## streetzwei (16. Juni 2008)

hört sich net schlecht an =)))

sage auch weiter so gute idee ist es auf jedenfall


----------



## Viorel (16. Juni 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> Hatte da wer Langeweile??



Genau das gleiche hatte ich auch grad gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juni 2008)

ja ich hatte na und?
achja neue schurkenskills mit wotlk!!!:
http://www.war-tools.com/t54747.html


----------



## Tahult (20. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...
> achja neue schurkenskills mit wotlk!!!:
> http://www.war-tools.com/t54747.html


0/10 ...


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

danke (= war auch mein ziel xD


----------



## thethinker (23. Juni 2008)

So ein Kack, der ist total überholt und viel zu stark, wenn man es so ausdrücken kann.

"Siegeschrei" - stellt 10% Mana wieder her, klar


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

talente aktualisiert


----------



## Xilibili (24. Juni 2008)

Eig ganz gut nur das es den gleichen Thread im offiezelen Forum schon gibt ^^


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2008)

Nette Idee und ich finde gut, dass du dir soviel Mühe gemacht und scheinbar eine ganze Menge Zeit und Phantasie investiert hast, aber trotzdem wäre ich vom Dämonenjäger in der Form, in der du ihn vorstellst, nicht wirklich überzeugt. Du sagst, dass er sowohl Nah- als auch im Fernkämpfer ist und obendrauf noch einige Fähigkeiten des Schurkens in sich vereint, nicht wahr? Das finde ich etwas heftig, genauer gesagt sogar sehr unausgeglichen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass andere Klassen sich schnell benachteiligt fühlen würden, weil sie ja mehr oder weniger überflüssig werden. Abgesehen davon, dass wahrscheinlich überhauupt niemand mehr Lust hätte, eine andere Klasse zu spielen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (24. Juni 2008)

Nette Idee, und die Mühe ist auch zu repesektieren. Umsetzung ist GRAUSAM weswegen ich nicht alles gelesen habe.

Das meiste ist auch Mist. Sry, aber die Klasse wäre mal im warsten Sinne des Wortes IMBA. Der hat Talente und Fähigkeiten um so gegen ziemlich alles klar zu kommen - und die Völkkerauswahl, warum auf Hordeseite nur Blutelfen? Untote (gerade Untote) und Trolle könnte ich mir ebenfalls 1A als "Dämonenjäger" vorstellen. 

Achja, und die Ausrede "nicht so shcnell beim tippen" zu sein rechtfertigt eine derartig grausame Formatierung nicht. Im Gegenteil: es erweckt eher den Eindrucke s SCHNELL "hinzuklatschen" um möglichst viel "Beifall" zu kriegen.


----------



## Juudra (24. Juni 2008)

Die idee an sich find ich in Ordnung man muss nach vorne gucken und warum nicht so.Keiner sagt das der Dämonenjäger kommen muss so wie er hier beschrieben worden ist.Aber er hat sich gedanken gemacht und allein dafür kriegt er schonmal nen kleines lob von mir weil mir manche dinge echt gefallen haben die er beschrieben hat.

Warum soll kein Damonenjäger im spiel vorkommen wär mal wieder was neues und wenn er nicht kommt auch nicht so schlimm aber leute nur weil jemand hier etwas postet was euch nicht zu 100% gefällt dann äußert euch in konstruktiver kritik und net in Hirnloser Flamerei.

ps an die flamer :An den Strick mit euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murukan (24. Juni 2008)

könnte mich damit anfreunden, bis auf die idee "stoffie" !


----------



## Boddakiller (24. Juni 2008)

echt mal, scheiß flamer !


----------



## Borberat (24. Juni 2008)

^^ Alter falter...
Ich hab das noch nie geschrieben, wollte es auch nie.. aber :
"LERN MAL SCHREIBEN!!!!!" 

Das ist ja die Hölle, alles total falsch geschrieben, im Talentbaum am schlimmsten!

Ansonsten, nett das du dir Gedanken machst...


----------



## c4BlAde (24. Juni 2008)

Ja hört sich gut an, würd ihn gerne mal anspielen x) ne ehrlich klasse klasse xD


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> ^^ Alter falter...
> Ich hab das noch nie geschrieben, wollte es auch nie.. aber :
> "LERN MAL SCHREIBEN!!!!!"
> 
> ...


ach man... ist es so schlimm?man kans verstehen und setz dich mal hin und mach sowas dann siehste wie anstrengend ed ist mit shift und rechtschreibung....


----------



## Thoor (2. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach man... ist es so schlimm?man kans verstehen und setz dich mal hin und mach sowas dann siehste wie anstrengend ed ist mit shift und rechtschreibung....


1. Sry ne ich kanns net verstehen.. wenn du schon so einen Post machst, dann machs auch gleich richtig, shift ist zu 0% anstregngend... Und deine Fehler sind dermassen schlimm es ist nicht lebsar.
2. Hat dich keiner gezwungen zu schreiben oder?
3. Das ganze war doch deine Idee oder? Warum sagst du dann andere Leute sollen dir helfen?! Wenn dir jemand hilft schön und gut, aber dazu auffordern? NO WAY
4. Ich finds ja schön das du dir Mühen machst und sowas machst, aber dann machs doch bitte einigermassen richtig.....Nicht nur die Fehler, deine Attacken beschreibungen zb sind dermassen wirdersprüchlich und verwirrend ich vestehs nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Fehler sind dermassen schlimm es ist nicht *lebsar.*


danke das du ueber mich redest


----------



## Crosis (2. Juli 2008)

dämonenjäger wird nicht kommen(im übrigen auch der klingenmeister nicht weil der wirbel von dem ein neues talent vom krieger in wotlk wird^^) du hast dir zwar viel mühe gegeben aber der ist in dem falle einfach nur overpowered bzw würde druchs mana unspielbar sein. sein mana soll begrenzt sein aber er hat einen casterbaum passt net ganz außerdem wie soll er das mana was er ja für alles braucht gegen raidbosse bekommen? das manacap was er mit int erreichen kann muss dann ungefähr dem entsprechen was so ungefähr der durchschnitt eines normalen chars entspricht. 

zudem warum sollen menschen dämonenjäger werden können? nachtelfen+blutelfen waren ja mal so ziemlich das gleiche(und die haben ja jeweils schurken die dem dämonenjäger aus WC3 darstellen) daher verständlich aber menschen kennen die nachtelfen erst seit WC3 warum sollen diese in den bund der dämonenjäger aufgenommen werden?

naja zudem glaub ich bekommen ja auch todesritter ihre eigenen waffen(runenklingen) oda hat blizzard das schon verworfen hab in letzter zeit net aufgepasst^^ aber daher müssten ja dämonenjäger ihre gleven bekommen wo die von illidan ja die passensten wären--> können von schurken+kriegern getragen werden also unwarscheinlcih das die als gleven als waffen kommen und daher wäre der auchnix anderes als ein schurke


----------



## Thoor (2. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> danke das du ueber mich redest


ja, ein Fehler in meinem Post, in deinem hats ca 1000 oder so


----------



## Gigafabi (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde die Idee super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nur ein Problem undzwar:



> konnen von nachtelfen(wc3),menschen(die konnen fast alles)und blutelfen gespielt werden.



Das ist ein bisschen unfair der Horde gegenüber, da es von zwei Rassen der Allianz aber nur von einer Rasse der Horde gespielt werden kann.
Ich würde sagen fügen wir bei der Horde einfach noch den Troll hinzu ;-)

MfG Tartuf


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Idee super!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


k,2 gegen einen(2 haben gepostet trolle ja und einer trolle passen nicht.ich war mir nicht sicher und gebe trolle dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kheltaras (5. Juli 2008)

hui... hab mir das gerade eben erst durchgelesen...

meinen respekt solltest dich bei blizz bewerben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (20. Oktober 2008)

*Thread wiederbeleb*

Sehr schöner Thread , aber ich würde den Text kopieren ... einen neuen Thread anfangen und anschließend die Fehler korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolomatico (20. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde das mega cool das du dir so viel mühe gemacht hast. und ich konnte es trotzdem lesen auch wenn alle sagen das da zu viele fehler drinne waren


----------



## WL4ever (20. Oktober 2008)

erstmal das mit den talenten find ich echt geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber... mmh irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das diese klasse im pve nicht zu gebrauchen ist :/ mmh hab nicht alle spells ganz zu 100% analysiert hat es irgendwas mit grob erhöhtem manaregg im talentbaum? naja ich fänds halt besser wenns n eigenen skilltree für pvp gibt wo z.B. das endtalent die critchence um x% erhöht aber den manaverbrauche aller fähigkeiten auch um x% erhöht. und dann das mit begrenzdem mana weglassen. weil ne pvp klasse das geht mal gar nicht find ich. 

naja is halt meine meinung

greez


----------



## Egst (20. Oktober 2008)

klingt ja alles ganz gut und hast dir viel mühe gegeben, respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich glaube das die meisten fertigkeiten zuviel ähnlichkeiten zu anderen fertigkeiten von anderen klassen haben


----------



## Marlinek (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja, idee is toll, aber ich glaub nich das der demonhunter je rauskommen wird, nahc dem was die hexer können mit metamorphose und so ^^...und wenn dann hätte das mit BC rauskommen sollen wegen illidan und so, da wär Klingenmeister noch realistischer, wobei der auch dem schurken sehr ähnelt 

PS: ich fände Braumeister Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokoros (20. Oktober 2008)

Finde die Idee auch gut hätte aber wie ich fine eher in BC rein gepasst;D Weil den ganzen Demonen kram haben wir jetz hinter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sehr sehr nice.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (20. Oktober 2008)

neue klassen sind eigendlich nicht wirklich doll ... alles kopien - dämonenjäger=schurke - und so weiter^^ finde es troztdem cool mal was neues zu haben, aber es sind in wirklichkeit nur kopien xD


----------



## Darkfire936 (16. Dezember 2008)

Dämonenjäger hätte als Heldenklasse für BC gut gepasst.Jetzt würde ich mir andere einfallen lassen.Cool fände ich wenn Horde und Allianz verschiedene bekommen würden.
Meine Favoriten:Allianz:Nachtelf:Mondpriester^^
Horde:Trolle:Schattenjäger
Orcs:Klingenmeister


----------



## blizor (16. Dezember 2008)

FInd ich auch gut, war auch einer meiner lieblingshelden in wc3.

Aber ich denke nicht das er kommen wird, da der Hexenmeister ja schon illidans Ulti hat, Metamorphose oder wie das hieß.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (16. Dezember 2008)

also ich find ja hinter so einem DJ (schon in kurzform endgeil)
sollte nen neues system stehen damit es nicht wien abklatsch wirkt
am besten ganz neue ressourcen (wie schreibt man des??)
oder wie DK runen im sinne macht- dämonen- hassrunen oder so
dann eig noch ne q reihe die sehr schon erklärt und darstellt 
wie sich so ein DJ verhält 
dann wäre en startgebiet genehm
weil es warscheinlich ziemlich dämlich aussähe nach einer schönen q-reihe
schweine zu killen um an irgendetwas was zu bekommen
was optisch sehr nech gammel oder kick aussieht
dann etwas einschränkung im geschichtlichen sinne wie
oberkörper frei (bei damen natürlich bis auf dass nötigste)
da die gern ihre muckis zeigen
dann der restliche schnickschnack und schon ist eine neue (helden-)klasse
geboren und einsatzbereit


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (16. Dezember 2008)

und ich bin mir sicher das noch irgendwie dämos kommen
da die brennende legion immer noch existent is und sie eigentlich nur danach 
dürstet uns bald wieder ufm sack zu gehn

und auserdem wenn wir mal von dieser liste mit den adonn plan ausgehen
kommen noch mahlstrom(nagas die auch mit der legion zu tun ham)

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

ein plane set(irgendwat mim smaragdgrünen traum und einer art von hölleund startgebieten)

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100 

und dann ein legion adonn (der ursprungsplanet der draenei,damals eradar, argus)

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++ 

da bietet sich also noch möglichkeiten
fürn DJ


----------



## Malachay666 (16. Dezember 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Schwachsinn²²
> 
> Tut mir leid aber das ist BuLLSHiT




omg du bist nen hecht....

kannst dir dein unqualifizierten kommentar vllt schenken, wenn du nicht einmal gescheite argumente bringen kannst
warum die idee und ausrbeitung "bullshit" ist...

ich für mein teil sag mal respekt für die investierte arbeiten und energien
ob die klasse eine gute idee ist oder nicht vermag ich an dieser stelle nicht beurteilen 

greez


----------



## TanaTusBRB (16. Dezember 2008)

ka, obs schon jemand gesagt hat...ich glaube auch es stand nich drin

manabrand fehlt natürlich.... leider hats sich blizzard versaut, weil die priester das abbekommen haben, aber bei todesmantel/todesstoß... haben se ja auchn kompromiss geschlossen (da muss ich ma anmerken, dass das in wc3 falsch übersetzt wurde^^)


----------



## Squizzel (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir auch eine Klasse überlegt.

*Klasse: Frau*

*Talentbäume:*

_Heilen_

Was habt ihr sonst erwartet?

_Quatschen_

Das ist der DMG und Supportbaum. Unaufhörliches Gequake sorgt beim Gegner für -50% Trefferwertung und -100% Kritwertung aufgrund von Unkonzentriertheit. Als Ultimate bekommt sie das Talent "Vorwürfe". Der Gegner wird dabei solange mit Vorwürfen überschüttet bis er sich selbst erschießt.

_Geselligkeit_

Dieser Baum dient zum Farmen. Der Char kann damit besonders schöne RP-Kleider anziehen und hat erweiterte Ebay... erm Auktionshausrechte. Im Handel beeindruckt der Char mit seinen 10 Haustieren, die alle gleichzeitig draussen sein können (bevorzugt Drachlinge). Das Ultimate stellt dem Char einen hart arbeitenden Bergbauer zur Seite, der sie permanent mit Schmuck und Geld versorgt.

Ist vielleicht noch nicht ganz ausgereift aber alle Mal spannender als so schnöde Todesritter, Dämonenjäger oder Klingentänzer.


----------



## Doctor Who (16. Dezember 2008)

Warum postest du das nicht in das Vorschlagsforum?


----------



## Aloren (16. Dezember 2008)

Was ich geil fände, wäre so eine Art Höhle der Zeit in Groß, soll heißen, manche Teile der Kontinente in früheren Zeiten zu erleben, vor der Legion und der Geißel. So könnte man da z.B. in Lordaeron oder Tirisfall rumirren und questen und und und ! Fände ich persönlich ziemlich geil !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (16. Dezember 2008)

*Rassen*

_Elfen_

Die sind sooo schön...

_Gnomis_

*Kreisch* sind die süüüß!

_Es sind keine Hordenrassen vorgesehen. Frauen spielen nicht bei der Horde_


*Primäre Attribute*

_Ausdauer_

Erhöht die Länge der ununterbrochenen Heilung, bevor eine Pipipause eingelegt werden muss um 15 Sekunden.
Erhöht die Dauer der Attacke Redeschwall pro Punkt um 3 Sekunden.
Verringert die Zeit der Aufgabe einer Auktion bis zum Ende um 5 Minuten

_Willenskraft_

Die Frau steht länger über den sexistischen und chauvinistischen Kommentaren ihrer Partymitglieder, bevor sie aufhört systematisch und gezielt einzelne Personen zu Heilen.
Bringt die Vorwürfe eindringlicher zum Feind und reduziert die Chance, dass sie resisted werden können.
Die Willenskraft erhöht die Macht über den Pantoffelhelden, der für sie Arbeiten geht und erhöht somit die Arbeitsdauer um 15 min pro Punkt, bevor er gefüttert werden muss.

_Intelligenz_

Die Intelligenz steigert in zweiter Instanz die resistenz gegen Machosprüche und ruft ihr in Erinnerung zurück, dass sie am Schluss auch stirbt.
Pro Punkt kann sich 1 Monat mehr in die Vergangenheit zurück erinnert werden um die Effektivität der Vorwürfe zu erhöhen.
Es wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht die weitere Seiten bei Auktionen mit großen Itemmengen zu finden. Hinzu kommt, eine größere Chance, dass ein Gebot vorher auf Wirtschaftlichkeit errechnet - und nicht aus dem Bauch heraus entschieden wird.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch eine Klasse überlegt.
> 
> *Klasse: Frau*
> 
> ...


Was willst du jetzt für diesen lustigen Beitrag? Einen Keks?

Nur zur Info: Mario Barth hat inzwischen mehr oder weniger ein Abo auf Frauenwitze und seine sind deutlich lustiger (da lacht man wenigstens und denkt nicht wie bei dir "Hahaha, wie KOMISCH)

Also:
Klappe, Troll!


BTT: 
Finde die Idee ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll. Ist zwar ganz nett, aber ich hab Illidan nie als jemanden gesehen, der ein Volk hat (War er nicht ein gefallener Elf?), geschweige denn dass ich es passend fände dass jemand der AUSSIEHT wie Illy namens "Îllîdân" o.ä. rumrennt...habe schon genug "Dêâthknîght"s und "Ârthâs"se gesehen um davon genervt zu sein. Lieber ein paar wirklich interessante Rassen wie Kobolde, Pandaviecher o.ä....die Lore spuckt da wirklich viel aus...


----------



## Squizzel (16. Dezember 2008)

Oha Falathrim ganz schön unausgeglichen. Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Grund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach sags nicht, ich kann es mir auch so denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

So nein ich bin kein threadnekromant, nur hab ich mir vorgenommen das ganze thema neu durchzugehen/ zu bearbeiten, und bin grade mit den talenten fertig geworden.
rest folgt bald (finger schmerzen schon)


----------



## 1Harrizona (26. Dezember 2008)

prinzipiell is ja so ne idee schon toll... aber jede klasse is wie jede andere... was isn der unterschied zum beispiel zwischen nem dämonenjäger und nem schamanen? also ich geh jetz von der spielweise aus... n verstärker schamane is genauso nahkämpfer mit 2 1h-waffen wie der dämonenjäger.. haut mit 2 waffen umsich und drückt noch mit sofortzaubern drauf... ob da jetz naturattacken oder schatten/feuer kommt is ja wayne... mir kommt das viech vor wie ne mischung aus schurke und hexer... eig. echt ganz genau das gleiche... und ich glaub wenn solche klassen als addons kommen wird man irgendwann nur noch druiden, palas, dämonenjäger und dks sehen... dämonenjäger und dks, weil die einfach so imba böse sind und so voll krass so mit toten menschen xD und palas/dudus weil die einfach alles können... mit nem dudu hat man wirklich tänk, nahkämpfer, heal und caster in einem... warum soll ich mir da noch nen mage hochspielen??? ok, ich komm grad vom thema ab, mimimi und käse zum whine, ich weiss.. ne aber es stört mich am dk schon, und ich kann jetz nix sagen was am dämonenjäger revolutionär wär oder so... beim dk, ok.. runensystem und so nich schlecht, aber der dämonenjäger is für mich n böser verstärker schamane


----------



## Atroniss (26. Dezember 2008)

copy und paste ftw


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2008)

??
wieso?


----------



## Ahnor (26. Dezember 2008)

nee lol hoffentlich kommt der dämonenjäger nicht, immerhin hat er in wc3 4 abilities: ausweichen, feuerbrand, manabrand und metamorphose welches es schon alle in WoW gibt das wäre dann nicht original und einfach shclecht....

Am liebsten wäre mir der zauberbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dreh-gleve und zauberdiebstahl, etc...


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2008)

so ein weiterer Teil Bearbeitet


----------



## Domasch (26. Dezember 2008)

was keine Manabrand? O.O


----------



## RazZerrR (26. Dezember 2008)

Klasse arbeit


----------



## Seyro (26. Dezember 2008)

Nice Idee aber OMG. Rechtschreibung > all. Hahahahahaha Made my day


----------



## dragon1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mein bestes gegeben bitte die Fehler per PN an mich damit ich sie ausbessern kann.
(Ausser Umlauten)


Gleven-Kapitel Abgeschlosssen.


----------

